# Villarroya enmudece el plató de televisión al hablar de la Agenda 2030



## Azrael_II (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2022)

El elefante en la habitación.


----------



## katrasti (13 Sep 2022)

Bastante claro lo ha dicho: el trabajador va a vivir en la miseria


----------



## Tiresias (13 Sep 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Bastante claro lo ha dicho: el trabajador va a vivir en la miseria



Y será feliz.


----------



## entropio (13 Sep 2022)

La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.


----------



## machote hispano (13 Sep 2022)

Guardado. 

Para las futuras generaciones, que creerán que siempre se ha comido insectos, nunca se ha comido carne, y además no saben qué es un coche, o un avión, o un piso en propiedad...


----------



## Tiresias (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Con smartphones, muy bien expresado.


----------



## NORDWAND (13 Sep 2022)

Otro mes que no cobra el señor villaroya...
Mejor, lo veremos en plataformas alternativas


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 Sep 2022)

Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.

*Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*

Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (13 Sep 2022)

Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?


----------



## ELOS (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



El que no se pliegue a la dictadura global no va a pisar moqueta. Y eso el Sr. Abascal lo sabe muy bien


----------



## ELOS (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Explícate mejor. Creo que el que no te entiendes eres tú


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (13 Sep 2022)

Tu me dirás.









Una ciudad holandesa se convertirá en la primera del mundo en prohibir los anuncios de carne


Haarlem, una ciudad holandesa situada al oeste de Ámsterdam, se convertirá en la primera del mundo en prohibir los anuncios de carne en espacios públicos




www.lavanguardia.com





1500-2000€ impuesto de circulación coches del segmento B-C (ademas de emisiones), cargos del 50 u 80% de su valor para matriculación (un golf que cueste en españa 10k en Dinamrca 15k)



https://www.thelocal.dk/20151120/whats-the-deal-with-denmarks-car-registration-tax/



Robo de niños institucionalizado





__





La lucha de un argentino en Noruega por recuperar a sus hijos | TN


Juan G. tuvo que sacar a dos de sus hijos del país porque el servicio de protección a la niñez los separó de ellos sin justificación. Es uno de los miles de casos que pusieron al país nórdico en la mira del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos.




tn.com.ar


----------



## Akira. (13 Sep 2022)

Si no dice nada que no se haya dicho ya por otros medios, Klaus lo dice o hasta el propio Viruelo lo dijo.


----------



## superloki (13 Sep 2022)

El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tiene algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...


----------



## ¿Qué? (13 Sep 2022)

A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030

No como carne
No viajo en avión
No tengo coche
No tengo piso
No tengo trabajo
Y una paguita de esas universales no me vendria mal.


----------



## explorador (13 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor el título al vídeo de Twiter


----------



## geremi (13 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> El que no se pliegue a la dictadura global no va a pisar moqueta. Y eso el Sr. Abascal lo sabe muy bien



Ya ves, ese para pillar sillón aplicará la agenda 2030, la 2040 o la que le manden.


----------



## JuanLacambra (13 Sep 2022)

Hay que empezar a pensar como convencer a la gente para hacer la revolución, no una revolución socialista, no. Una revolución ANARQUISTA, que quite de en medio a tanto apesarado y paniaguado para que podamos gestionar nuestras vidas sin que se entrometan ni el Estado ni las grandes corporaciones. Una revolución "anarco capitalista" que sé que da mucho miedito al ciudadano medio acostumbrado a que papá estado se lo dé todo hecho. Una revolución para conseguir que cada palo aguante su vela, pero donde no nos asalten los sinvergüenzas del estado.
Sin banderas, sin países, sin impuestos, sin guerras........
El que quiera montarse una cooperativa, que se la monte, el que quiera ir por su cuenta, que lo haga, pero que todos seamos responsables de nuestros actos. ¡Ay mamaíta! que no hay policía ni ejército para defendernos de los malos. Pues nene te defiendes con lo que tengas a mano, te asocias con tus vecinos, contratas seguridad privada cuando haga falta y no como ahora que pagamos una policía que no nos protege y a un ejército que protege intereses espurios de la casta política. 
¡Ay mamaíta! ¿Que pasará cuando me ponga malito? Nenico!!!!! te haces un seguro como el del coche y listo. Que la sanidad pública es un desastre y además nos sale carísima.
¡Ay mamaíta! ¿Que pasaría con la justicia? nene, ¿Tu sabes lo que cuesta un pleito ahora mismo en nuestro sistema jurídico gratuito y estatal?. Hay mil maneras de disponer de sistemas jurídicos privados, arbitrajes etc.
Ay mamaíta! ¿Y los bancos qué va a ser de ellos sin la garantía del Estado?. A ver niño, no te preocupes por eso, los bancos serían empresas privadas y deberían actuar como tales, sin ayudas ni subvenciones ni mamandurrias como hasta ahora, caerían los que tendrían que caer y sobrevivirían los que estuvieran bien gestionados. Las antiguas cajas de ahorro, que cuando fueron intervenidas por los políticos de mierda se convirtieron en nidos de mamandurrias y corrupción. Claro ejemplo que donde mete la mano el Estado (casta parasitaria o élites) se convierte en nido de corrupción,

Y así con todo amiguitos.
Hay que informarse bien, sí ya se que para las mentes que hemos nacido dentro de un sistema político estatal es difícil de entender. Pero sólo hay que usar la cabecita sólo un poco, Pensad amiguitos, pensad y reflexionar como nos sablean a impuestos, burocracia, himnos y banderitas, sumisión al estado coercitivo.


----------



## trukutruku (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



O sea que segun tu si una persona vive de alquiler no puede estar en contra de la agenda 2030.

Bueno, 20 cts son 20 cts.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La algenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Exacto

Es lo que denunciaba Hitler, la "conspiracion plutocratica bolchevique" y que podian usar tacticas mas sutiles y comedidas.

Pero como nadie quiere aprender de historia, solo leer lo que los enemigos de la civilizacion occidental hacen, pues estamos vendidos






Esta profecía de Hitler sobre el mundo actual es fin de foro, en su último discurso


La traducción la hizo el forero @Leovigildo https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-ultimo-discurso-de-hitler-30-04-1945.930242/ Copio la parte del texto que interesa: " Como nacionalsocialista e implacable luchador por mi pueblo me gustaría asegurar de una vez por todas a estos y...




www.burbuja.info





*Como nacionalsocialista e implacable luchador por mi pueblo me gustaría asegurar de una vez por todas a estos y otros hombres de estado, que cada intento de influenciar a la Alemania nacionalsocialista con frases características de [Woodrow] Wilson requiere de una ingenuidad que no conoce la Alemania del presente. Sin embargo no es relevante que en las democracias la actividad política y la mentira se manifiesten como una alianza indisoluble, sino que lo importante es que cada promesa dada por estos hombres de estado a un pueblo es totalmente irrelevante a día de hoy, ya que no se encuentran en la posición de poder cumplir jamás cualquiera de esas garantías.

No es muy distinto a que una oveja quisiera prometer a otra que ella lo protegerá de un tigre. Repito una vez más por lo tanto mi profecía: Inglaterra no sólo no está en una situación de contener al bolchevismo, sino que su propia evolución seguirá inevitablemente el curso de esta enfermedad. Las democracias, quienes convocaron a los fantasmas de las estepas asiáticas, ahora no pueden deshacerse de ellos por sí mismas. Todas las pequeñas naciones europeas que capitulan ante la confianza en las garantias aliadas, se dirigen no obstante al encuentro de su total exterminio. Si este destino se cumple más pronto o más tarde -conforme a su inevitabilidad- es totalmente irrelevante. Son solo consideraciones tácticas por las que se mueven los judíos del Kremlin. En una ocasión procederán de inmediato y de forma brutal, en otra de forma algo más comedida. El final no obstante será siempre el mismo.

Este destino jamás será padecido por Alemania. La garantía es el triunfo que hemos logrado en el interior de nuestro país hace doce años. Cualquier idea que tengan nuestros enemigos, cualquier daño que hagan a nuestros paisajes y sobre todo cualquier sufrimiento que inflijan a nuestras gentes, palidece ante la incorregible miseria y desgracia que nos ha de ocurrir si alguna vez la conspiración plutocrática-bolchevique se alzase con la victoria* "


----------



## tovarovsky (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tienen algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a lo que se está refiriendo...



Han elegido a un tipo con pinta de Mariano Ozores con defecto en la dicción para soltar esas perlas y reirse de el como si fuera un apestado conspiranoico retrasado mental. Nada es casualidad en este teatro macabro actual...


----------



## GatoAzul (13 Sep 2022)

TODOS, y no me dejo fuera ninguno, sirven a la misma AGENDA. Si en sus mítines dicen lo contrario, es porque se les permite decirlo hasta que llegan a un lugar de poder (por debajo, siempre, de los que tienen el verdadero poder) y enseñan de nuevo que tienen LA MISMA PATITA que el resto.

A ver si la gente se entera de una vez por todas. No hay ningún cargo en politica que sirva contrariamente a la misma agenda que el resto. Todo está planificado. Y aquellos que se quieran salir de la hoja de ruta, son encauzados "amablamente" de nuevo, o "dejan" la politica.


----------



## machote hispano (13 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tu me dirás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Holanda, donde están pensando fabricar pastillas de suicidio eutanasia de venta libre...? 

Cada vez más cerca de Soylent Green y las cabinas de suicidio eutanasia de Futurama.


----------



## selenio (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Totalmente de acuerdo, es una de las tantas incongruencias de este foro, pero no les pidas que razonen, dicen que vivir de alquilado es libertad y ser propietario es excalvitud, lógicamente te tienes que soler endeudar, lo peor los ataques furibundos a todos los propietarios independientemente del nivel de deuda, que es precisamente lo que pregona esa agenda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Para las futuras generaciones, que creerán que siempre se ha comido insectos, nunca se ha comido carne, y además no saben qué es un coche, o un avión, o un piso en propiedad...



Tú comes carne pero en barra, so mamón.


----------



## optimistic1985 (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Creo que el retraso lo gastas tú cuando no te das cuenta que lo que se quiere es comprar un piso de una forma que no te determina tu experiencia vital de una manera fatal.


----------



## Cave canum (13 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tu me dirás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Noruega con los niños es de película de terror


----------



## Trollaco del copón (13 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y será feliz.



Y ojito con no serlo


----------



## Orífero (13 Sep 2022)

Se ha arriesgado bastante. A ver qué pasa con él.


----------



## Roberto Malone (13 Sep 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de esto?.

¿Estás comiendo ya cucarachas?.


----------



## Vercingetorix (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La algenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Lo peor es que ni toque chic nos van a dejar

Comer saltamontes y viajar apelotonados en un tren con gitanos y moros no es comunismo "con toque chic". Es todo lo contrario, comunismo decrépito y decadente.

Ni en los peores años de la URSS, oiga


----------



## djun (13 Sep 2022)

Hay que aplaudir mas desde los balcones. Yo no veo otra solución. Callar y aplaudir.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Y también se opone a la negrizacion y a regalarse ifones de mierda con el dinero público. 

Es un rebelde sin causa, si.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y será feliz.



Porque la definición de feliz en el futuro será la que marque la agenda y el que diga que la felicidad era otra cosa lo tacharán de terraplanista negacionista y terrorista.
Y lo más grande es que la gente lo aplaudirá desde los balcones y odiarán a los que digan que con Franco se vivía mejor.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## |||||||| (13 Sep 2022)

Pues a mí me parece perfecto que todos los pusilánimes que caigan bajo el yugo de la Agenda 2030 acaben comiendo cucarachas, sin coche, sin vacaciones en avión y viviendo en cuchitriles.

Si encima se auto-castran, por activa o por pasiva, para que no se reproduzcan y sus genes débiles no pasen a nuevas generaciones, mejor que mejor.

Se acabó la fiesta y la sopa boba.


----------



## corolaria (13 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> TODOS, y no me dejo fuera ninguno, sirven a la misma AGENDA. Si en sus mítines dicen lo contrario, es porque se les permite decirlo hasta que llegan a un lugar de poder (por debajo, siempre, de los que tienen el verdadero poder) y enseñan de nuevo que tienen LA MISMA PATITA que el resto.
> 
> A ver si la gente se entera de una vez por todas. No hay ningún cargo en politica que sirva contrariamente a la misma agenda que el resto. Todo está planificado. Y aquellos que se quieran salir de la hoja de ruta, son encauzados "amablamente" de nuevo, o "dejan" la politica.




Exactamente. "El que se mueve no sale en la foto", que dijo aquel ya en los 80.
Y vaya si ha llovido y sigue estando igual de vigente.


----------



## selenio (13 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver a ver si os aclaráis, la gente con su voto, actitud pusilánime y buenista, apoyo a la guerra woke contra Rusia, está apoyando la agenda 2030 del globalismo, así que tendremos lo que nos merecemos y poco es.


----------



## machote hispano (13 Sep 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Han elegido a un tipo con pinta de Mariano Ozores con defecto en la dicción para soltar esas perlas y reirse de el como si fuera un apestado conspiranoico retrasado mental. Nada es casualidad en este teatro macabro actual...



Hace un par de décadas, en una tele de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, un directivo descubría ese pastel; según él se podía manipular el mensaje eligiendo bien a los contertulios, dos bandos, el que interesa que gane, gente lista y guay, el bando perdedor gente fea difícil de entender, etc.

Algo que vemos en la Sekta y afines, aunque les cuesta encontrar algo que brille, en el fondo del barril...

Esa técnica de manipulación no es nueva, ya Galileo la usó en su obra "Dialogo sopra i due massimi sistemi del mondo - Wikipedia". En esta obra ridiculiza la opinión contraria a su gusto poniendo al defensor del geocentrismo el nombre de Simplicio, con maneras de tonto. La opinión a favor del heliocentrismo la defiende Salviati, con aspecto de inteligente y culto, y el árbitro es Sagredo, "ecuánime" y propenso a Salviati.

Ya se que es ficción, pero ilustra bien mi punto de vista.






Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú comes carne pero en barra, so mamón.



¡Ahora no, Paddy! Que están hablando los mayores. Vuelve al rincón con tu libro de colorear.

Si te portas bien le digo a tu tito Pavlo que te deje lamer la chepa un ratito. ¡PERO solo la chepa! 
Que lo de lamer te envicia. 




Jijiji


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La algenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Bueno, por fin parece que la gente se está dando cuenta. En el comunismo puro, tanto el trabajador como el pequeño productor pasaban hambre, el mismo nivel de hambre que las clases lumpen que no producían nada pero tenían carnet del partido. Los únicos que vivían bien eran los señores del partido y la oligarquía que tenían alrededor.
Al final el comunismo no deja de ser el feudalismo de toda la vida.


----------



## Nigury (13 Sep 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Bastante claro lo ha dicho: el trabajador va a vivir en la miseria



Lamentablemente solo unos pocos podrán trabajar para malvivir.

La inmensa mayoría de la población, y si, eso incluye a todos los que pueblan hoy día oficinas, fabricas, bueno, lo que en España llaman "clase media", lo único que les espera es ... la nada absoluta, ni trabajo, ni ingresos mínimos vitales, ni nada.


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Abascal y Vox se han plegado con el timovirus. Una herramienta mas para implementar el sistema de crédito social que garantice la obediencia y de una excusa para las transformaciones a la borregada.

Tambien se han plegado con Ucrania , la forma de dejarnos sin energía.


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La algenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.




Es que el comunismo "de toda la vida" también ha sido y es creación de los mismos que ahora nos controlan como a borregos, todo es una enorme MENTIRA.


----------



## Night (13 Sep 2022)

pues lo veo bien la verdad


----------



## smxabi (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Es posible. Pero veremos cuando toque poder del de verdad


----------



## un mundo feliz (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tienen algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...



No hace falta. La mayor parte de la borregada solo con verle un poco exaltado ya le considerará un magufo. Es más, pongo la mano en el fuego que una buena parte de la población considera positivo que nos quiten los coches, comamos bichos, compartamos vivienda y en general, que rebajemos el nivel de vida para proteger el planeta. El tiempo de despertar conciencias , ese tren ya pasó, ahora solo queda que cada uno encaje lo mejor posible lo que está por venir.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Sep 2022)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Hay que empezar a pensar como convencer a la gente para hacer la revolución, no una revolución socialista, no. Una revolución ANARQUISTA, que quite de en medio a tanto apesarado y paniaguado para que podamos gestionar nuestras vidas sin que se entrometan ni el Estado ni las grandes corporaciones. Una revolución "anarco capitalista" que sé que da mucho miedito al ciudadano medio acostumbrado a que papá estado se lo dé todo hecho. Una revolución para conseguir que cada palo aguante su vela, pero donde no nos asalten los sinvergüenzas del estado.
> Sin banderas, sin países, sin impuestos, sin guerras........
> El que quiera montarse una cooperativa, que se la monte, el que quiera ir por su cuenta, que lo haga, pero que todos seamos responsables de nuestros actos. ¡Ay mamaíta! que no hay policía ni ejército para defendernos de los malos. Pues nene te defiendes con lo que tengas a mano, te asocias con tus vecinos, contratas seguridad privada cuando haga falta y no como ahora que pagamos una policía que no nos protege y a un ejército que protege intereses espurios de la casta política.
> ¡Ay mamaíta! ¿Que pasará cuando me ponga malito? Nenico!!!!! te haces un seguro como el del coche y listo. Que la sanidad pública es un desastre y además nos sale carísima.
> ...




Lo más cercano a ese ideal ahora mismo sería irse a vivir a una aldea remota alejado del mundanal ruido y donde puedas ser lo más autosuficiente posible. Las ciudades hoy día ya son el infierno. Yo hoy en día vivo en un pequeño pueblo, y si me tuviera que ir a vivir a una gran ciudad como Madrid o Warcelona, me moriría al poco tiempo de estrés y de pena, pues para mí en esos lugares sólo hay barbarie.


----------



## Hanselcat (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La algenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Va más allá de lo chic. A no ser que por chic entiendas esclavitud total de cuerpo y alma hasta obligar, a los que queden vivos después del reseteo, a ser trozos de carne sin capacidad de decidir absolutamente nada sobre su existencia.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (13 Sep 2022)

1984 .


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



grande villarroya
se dedicaba a comentar pelis porno tambien.

100% burbujero.
UNO DI NOI


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

y como siempre los VOXTONTOS de turno


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## das kind (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?




El retraso lo gasta Ud: aquí lo que queremos es que cada uno tome la decisión que le dé la gana, no lo que le impongan.


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Sep 2022)

Que divertido va a ser cuando estés obligada a ir en transporte publico lleno de moronegros con inmunidad practica para hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## Murnau (13 Sep 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo peor es que ni toque chic nos van a dejar
> 
> Comer saltamontes y viajar apelotonados en un tren con gitanos y moros no es comunismo "con toque chic". Es todo lo contrario, comunismo decrépito y decadente.
> 
> Ni en los peores años de la URSS, oiga



Cierto, llevar un buen abrigo de piel con la hoz y el martillo bordado, y tu mosin-nagant al hombro en un tren, si que era comunismo con un toque chic. Esto es una mierda como un piano.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Que divertido va a ser cuando estés obligada a ir en transporte publico lleno de moronegros con inmunidad practica para hacer lo que quieran.



y el bozal ajustado
solo ella
que los otros son intocables.


----------



## Murnau (13 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Hace un par de décadas, en una tele de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, un directivo descubría ese pastel; según él se podía manipular el mensaje eligiendo bien a los contertulios, dos bandos, el que interesa que gane, gente lista y guay, el bando perdedor gente fea difícil de entender, etc.
> 
> Algo que vemos en la Sekta y afines, aunque les cuesta encontrar algo que brille, en el fondo del barril...
> 
> ...



Ayer mismo lo estaba hablando en el trabajo, de como hubo una época que sacaban a imbéciles diciendo entre otros, que los extraterrestres les habían secuestrado para invitarles a café, todo diseñado para ridiculizar el tema. Ahora no hacen más que decirte en todos los telediarios que hay ovnis por todos lados. Pues le dije que desconfiara siempre de los medios que usen esta técnica y del tema en sí mismo.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo más cercano a ese ideal ahora mismo sería irse a vivir a una aldea remota alejado del mundanal ruido y donde puedas ser lo más autosuficiente posible. Las ciudades hoy día ya son el infierno. Yo hoy en día vivo en un pequeño pueblo, y si me tuviera que ir a vivir a una gran ciudad como Madrid o Warcelona, me moriría al poco tiempo de estrés y de pena, pues para mí en esos lugares sólo hay barbarie.



caballero caballero

HUIR solo alarga el sufrimiento de lo inevitable.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030
> 
> No como carne
> No viajo en avión
> ...



esta bien 
aprovecharse del sistema
mientras tengas consciencia de que debes morderles la mano.


----------



## germano89 (13 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Guardado.
> 
> Para las futuras generaciones, que creerán que siempre se ha comido insectos, nunca se ha comido carne, y además no saben qué es un coche, o un avión, o un piso en propiedad...



Hay cosas que deben ser guardadas de internet, desde los discursos de Hitler, hasta estas declaraciones. Debemos guardar el legado de nuestro pasado, nos guste o no, pero tenemos la obligación moral de guardar ese legado para las generaciones futuras. No siempre hubo agenda 2030.


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Sep 2022)

Y aquí esta el problema señores , esta puerca carece de la capacidad cognitiva para asociar idear sencillas sin que se lo den todo mascado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> caballero caballero
> 
> HUIR solo alarga el sufrimiento de lo inevitable.




Sólo tienes dos opciones, huir, o matarlos a todos. Como eso es inviable, pues sólo queda huir.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Sólo tienes dos opciones, huir, o* matarlos a todos*. Como eso es *inviable*, pues sólo queda huir.



si tu matas
yo mato
nosotros matamos
vosotros matais
ellos matan

podemos con todos 

pero vas a tener que matar si o si


----------



## Murnau (13 Sep 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> No hace falta. La mayor parte de la borregada solo con verle un poco exaltado ya le considerará un magufo. Es más, pongo la mano en el fuego que una buena parte de la población considera positivo que nos quiten los coches, comamos bichos, compartamos vivienda y en general, que rebajemos el nivel de vida para proteger el planeta. El tiempo de despertar conciencias , ese tren ya pasó, ahora solo queda que cada uno encaje lo mejor posible lo que está por venir.



No son pocos los retrasados que ya me han dicho que no los comerían, pero que tienen un montón de proteínas, que lo han visto en d-max.


----------



## Lonchafina (13 Sep 2022)

Ya verás como aparece muerto en su habitación.


----------



## tartesius (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Estás confundiendo tomar una decisión cuando eres libre de elegir entre muchas alternativas, incluso opuestas, con una dictadura donde "por tu bien" te han quitado desde el principio cualquier posibilidad de elegir. 
Son lentejas y si no las quieres te toca morirte de hambre.
A ver si el retrasado vas a ser tú...


----------



## germano89 (13 Sep 2022)

Ursula Von Der Leyen: "Russian Today debe ser censurada por que no respeta la libertad de expresión."


----------



## Alew (13 Sep 2022)

Se queja del comunismo NWO pero no paga derechos de autor a Burbuja.


----------



## elchema (13 Sep 2022)

Juden agenda 2030


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> *Estás confundiendo tomar una decisión cuando eres libre de elegir entre muchas alternativas, incluso opuestas,* con una dictadura donde "por tu bien" te han quitado desde el principio cualquier posibilidad de elegir.
> Son lentejas y si no las quieres te toca morirte de hambre.
> A ver si el retrasado vas a ser tú...



es como cuando el banco te llama cliente.


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Sep 2022)

Criminales (Moronegros) que el estado protege y se saben impunes. (racismo/minorias/colectivos vulnerables) .
Te obligan a ir con ellos en transporte publico al quitarte el transporte privado. 
Policía con ordenes de no ofender a los salvajes .
(opcional) Sistema de crédito social para asegurarse que tienes miedo y no intentas defenderte.

¿Qué hay aquí que discutir?


----------



## Tales90 (13 Sep 2022)

Que se metan su agenda por el culo, yo voy a seguir viviendo como vivo, y voy a educar a mis hijos en esa forma de vida. Que no es materialista, ni es consumista ni es atea es utilitarista, equilibrada y espiritual. El modelo actual es una basura y el de la agenda 2030 un atropello a la libertad y humanidad de las personas.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Sep 2022)

Y los putos lacayos del gobierno pidiendo que se calle

Lo llaman democracia


----------



## estroboscopico (13 Sep 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Bastante claro lo ha dicho: el trabajador va a vivir en la miseria



La clase trabajadora siempre ha vivido en la miseria, hasta que apareció la URSS y los poderes se acojonaron, ya que la URSS podía apoyar militarmente a la clase trabajadora, con lo que los poderes se encontrarían por un lado con una potencia militar exterior en contra de ellos y una población nacional en contra de ellos. Cuando desapareció la URSS 1992, volvemos al modelo que había en el siglo XIX, es decir, clase trabajadora pseudo esclava, sin derecho a nada y que básicamente vivía para poco más/ poco menos que con un mendrugo de pan, eso sí, que tuviese muchos hijos para que cuando el trabajador reventase con 55 años, tuviesen mucha mano de obra joven dispuesta a trabajar también por un mendrugo de pan y que si se diese el caso, que fuese al frente de batalla a defender a sus amos en una potencia externa quisiese quitar a sus gobernantes de la poltrona.

Y lo vuelvo a repetir, volvemos al siglo XIX y esto lo único que lo puede remediar es el comunismo, por mucho que la gente asocie lo que está pasando con el comunismo es todo lo contrario, porque la gente está intoxicada por las mentiras de los que mandan.

Ahora lo que interesa es eliminar a la clase trabajadora, así de simple y así de fácil, porque la tecnología ha llegado a un punto, en el que la IA puede suplir a la inmensa mayoría de la mano de obra humana, así que lo que toca es reducir la población, cosa que ya se está haciendo y para ello, solo hay que ver los niveles de natalidad en occidente, después vendrá una reducción de recursos para las clases trabajadoras para debilitarlas y cuando esa clase trabajadora esté debilitada y ya no tenga edad para luchar, vendrá la eliminación ya sea con vacunas, un virus o termiantos, según convenga, hasta reducir a la población a unos 1.000 millones o menos de individuos, que por supuesto serán en buena parte de orígenes anglosajones.


----------



## randomizer (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Bueno, si no eres capaz de ver la diferencia entre una decisión libremente tomada (que puede ser errónea, ojo) y una impuesta por cojones, a lo mejor el que gasta un retraso importante eres tú.


----------



## FOYETE (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



La agenda España que promueve VOX es un copia pega de la agenda 2030.

Os engañan? O os dejáis engañar? 

Lo increíble es que aún haya gente que confíe en la política.


----------



## dieguti (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Los que creemos que Vox puede ser una solución, queremos creer no seguirán la agenda (aunque aún no lo sabemos). Y lo que si podemos ver es que Viktor Orban, en Hungría, se ha plantado abiertamente contra la agenda, así que la rebelión es posible, luego todos no son iguales.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> La clase trabajadora siempre ha vivido en la miseria, hasta que apareció la URSS y los poderes se acojonaron, *ya que la URSS podía apoyar militarmente a la clase trabajadora,* con lo que los poderes se encontrarían por un lado con una potencia militar exterior en contra de ellos y una población nacional en contra de ellos. Cuando desapareció la URSS 1992, volvemos al modelo que había en el siglo XIX, es decir, clase trabajadora pseudo esclava, sin derecho a nada y que básicamente vivía para poco más/ poco menos que con un mendrugo de pan, eso sí, que tuviese muchos hijos para que cuando el trabajador reventase con 55 años, tuviesen mucha mano de obra joven dispuesta a trabajar también por un mendrugo de pan y que si se diese el caso, que fuese al frente de batalla a defender a sus amos en una potencia externa quisiese quitar a sus gobernantes de la poltrona.
> 
> Y lo vuelvo a repetir, volvemos al siglo XIX y esto lo único que lo puede remediar es el comunismo, por mucho que la gente asocie lo que está pasando con el comunismo es todo lo contrario.



muchos creen que era por las condiciones tan supuestamente favorables que tenian los trabajadores en la URSS 
esos son nuestros ROJOS DE MIERDA.

el comunismo que lo sufran otros.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Sep 2022)

mas, maasssss....

me descojono con este señor:



(sorry, uno habla en catalan)


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> Los que creemos que Vox puede ser una solución, *queremos creer no seguirán la agenda (aunque aún no lo sabemos).* Y lo que si podemos ver es que Viktor Orban, en Hungría, se ha plantado abiertamente contra la agenda, así que la rebelión es posible, luego todos no son iguales.



los pins de la agenda 2030 son de quita y pon. 
no quedan pegados ahi por el maestro masonico de turno.

y VOX son todos judios.


----------



## dieguti (13 Sep 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> La agenda España que promueve VOX es un copia pega de la agenda 2030.
> 
> Os engañan? O os dejáis engañar?
> 
> Lo increíble es que aún haya gente que confíe en la política.



¿Puede usted dar enlaces sobre esa agenda España que promueve VOX, copia pega de la agenda 2030? 
Soy el primer interesado en salir de mi posible engaño.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mas, maasssss....
> 
> me descojono con este señor:
> 
> ...



villarroya es NS pero todavia no lo sabe. 
es muy cute.


----------



## FOYETE (13 Sep 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> ¿Puede usted dar enlaces sobre esa agenda España que promueve VOX, copia pega de la agenda 2030?
> Soy el primer interesado en salir de mi posible engaño.



Joder lo queréis todo hecho. Una simple búsqueda en Google te soluciona el problema.

En Google: agenda España vox


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Sep 2022)

Los esclavos siempre son mas eficientes sobre todo si quieren serlo.


----------



## EnKli (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Jajajajajajaja te haces el subnormal o no estás fingiendo?


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

veo que pone de ejemplo de comunismo la republica democratica alemana
muy pero que muy mal ejemplo.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Karlb (13 Sep 2022)

¿Lo ha dicho en TVE en hora de máxima audiencia o en telepaco a las dos de la mañana?


----------



## nOkia_XXI (13 Sep 2022)

Parafraseando a Jesulín, en cuatro palabras:

*CO-MU-NIS-MO*

eso si, resiliente, circular, inclusivo y topado.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Lo ha dicho en TVE en hora de máxima audiencia o en telepaco a las dos de la mañana?



no subestimes TELEPACO


----------



## un mundo feliz (13 Sep 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mas, maasssss....
> 
> me descojono con este señor:
> 
> ...



Mas razón que un santo cuando habla de la agenda, pero otro más que le utilizan como mono de feria en los platós para denigrar a los que pongan en duda la agenda criminal 2030. Sus formas exaltadas y ensalzando un régimen comunista totalitario como la RDA le pierden. Otro mas que se presta al circo como se prestaba Centeno. Los mass mierda no dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Creo que a Abascal se le está acabando la credibilidad manteniendo al señor Steegmann...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



joder el Villarroya es un figura

es forero?


----------



## un mundo feliz (13 Sep 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Creo que a Abascal se le está acabando la credibilidad manteniendo al señor Steegmann...



La prueba de fuego definitiva será en las próximas generales. Ahí veremos si VOX pone o no lineas rojas claras y definidas al narco friendly, veremos si VOX tiene futuro o tiende a diluirse como azucarillo.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (13 Sep 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> La prueba de fuego definitiva será en las próximas generales. Ahí veremos si VOX pone o no lineas rojas claras y definidas al narco friendly, veremos si VOX tiene futuro o tiende a diluirse como azucarillo.



El problema es el de siempre: la falta de una profesión en los políticos españoles. ¿ Qué puede hacer Abascal si se le acaba lo de Vox?

Y que coste que cuando le tengo que aplaudir lo hago...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Sep 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Se ha arriesgado bastante. A ver qué pasa con él.



Lo mismo que con VOX en cuando sacaron el pin anti-agenda 2030. 

La desaparición.


----------



## y otros 365 (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



10/10


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Sep 2022)

buen video, sobra la puta mierda de musiquita de fondo


----------



## gugueta (13 Sep 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Ursula Von Der Leyen: "Russian Today debe ser censurada por que no respeta la libertad de expresión."



Cágate lorito!


----------



## AH1N1 (13 Sep 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Hay cosas que deben ser guardadas de internet, desde los discursos de Hitler, hasta estas declaraciones. Debemos guardar el legado de nuestro pasado, nos guste o no, pero tenemos la obligación moral de guardar ese legado para las generaciones futuras. No siempre hubo agenda 2030.



Caja del tiempo o como se llame. No es mala idea


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>




 Ole, ole y ole.

"A ver si nos vamos enterando" sí señor, así se habla.


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, es una de las tantas incongruencias de este foro, pero no les pidas que razonen, dicen que vivir de alquilado es libertad y ser propietario es excalvitud, lógicamente te tienes que soler endeudar, lo peor los ataques furibundos a todos los propietarios independientemente del nivel de deuda, que es precisamente lo que pregona esa agenda.



Hablas igual que los expertos en diciembre 2020 respecto a la vacunaci0n

Cambia "compra casa" por ARNm y es clavado el discursito

Por cierto cuántas pautas incompletas de refuerzo llevas ya?


----------



## selenio (13 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hablas igual que los expertos en diciembre 2020 respecto a la vacunaci0n
> 
> Cambia "compra casa" por ARNm y es clavado el discursito
> 
> Por cierto cuántas pautas incompletas de refuerzo llevas ya?



Vamos que interpretas lo que digo para inventar tu discurso y te sacas lo que te le sale de los huevos de lo que no entiendes nada, ni tienes capacidad claro con tu CI limitado al de un adoquin.

Vacunas ninguna borrego, ya veo que las verdades como planetas te duelen.

PD: Cambia "alquila" por Vacuna ARNm y tú discurso es el mismo.


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Vamos a ver a ver si os aclaráis, la gente con su voto, actitud pusilánime y buenista, apoyo a la guerra woke contra Rusia, está apoyando la agenda 2030 del globalismo, así que tendremos lo que nos merecemos y poco es.



No te enteras ni por dónde te da el ARNm proteina spike


----------



## HvK (13 Sep 2022)

No ayuda tampoco que su forma de hablar y su voz sean ligeramente evocadoras de las de un retarded borderline


----------



## tormanyo (13 Sep 2022)

Esto solo en Europa, gentuza se politicos


----------



## selenio (13 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No te enteras ni por dónde te da el ARNm proteina spike



Pero de qué hablas, poniendo memes para desviar la atención, ceporro.

Cambia, "alquila y serás feliz", por Vacuna ARNm y tú discurso es el mismo.

Cuántas pautas llevas tú?.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Sep 2022)

Grande


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Sep 2022)

Gracias Greta Biden Soros Macron Trudeau Antonio Scholz Sanna Irene


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Sep 2022)

Y muuuuucha inmigración


----------



## inteño (13 Sep 2022)

Degustemos entrecots hoy. Mañana no nos dejarán.


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Sep 2022)

No está contando ni la 1/10 de lo que implica la agenda 2030 que es como decir el NWO , aun así aunque Paco en el bar ya ha visto la gasolina a 2€, que los coches son un artículo de lujo actualmente, que la comida se está disparando,y la luz y.... que en definitiva este señor tiene razón. Seguro que al acabar el discursito con la boca aun llena de bravas "jajjajaja menudo tonto el tío este jajajaj mira que bobadas dices, pero si ha salido Pedro diciendo que salíamos más fuertes y así ha sido!!!"


----------



## CarneconOjos (13 Sep 2022)

Siempre me ha caído de puta madre ese tío, y no me ha defraudado. En absoluta sintonía con su pensamiento y comportamiento, rodeado de perros bozaleros, y sin cubrirse el rostro como todas la putas mariconas enfermas propagadoras de paranoillas y miedos inducidos.


----------



## etsai (13 Sep 2022)

Comunismo de colorines.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y será feliz.



Y como es posible esa contradicción? Pues muy fácil, primero hay que arruinarse, tocar el miedo de verse sin nada. Luego todo será coser y cantar, la esclavitud de no tener nada y vivir al día con las paguitas se verán con buenos ojos.

Lo que algunos estamos pronosticando hace años. Paso a paso, sin fallar en ninguno de los aspectos que harán posible esa situación.


----------



## Klapaucius (13 Sep 2022)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Hay que empezar a pensar como convencer a la gente para hacer la revolución, no una revolución socialista, no. Una revolución ANARQUISTA, que quite de en medio a tanto apesarado y paniaguado para que podamos gestionar nuestras vidas sin que se entrometan ni el Estado ni las grandes corporaciones. Una revolución "anarco capitalista" que sé que da mucho miedito al ciudadano medio acostumbrado a que papá estado se lo dé todo hecho. Una revolución para conseguir que cada palo aguante su vela, pero donde no nos asalten los sinvergüenzas del estado.
> Sin banderas, sin países, sin impuestos, sin guerras........
> El que quiera montarse una cooperativa, que se la monte, el que quiera ir por su cuenta, que lo haga, pero que todos seamos responsables de nuestros actos. ¡Ay mamaíta! que no hay policía ni ejército para defendernos de los malos. Pues nene te defiendes con lo que tengas a mano, te asocias con tus vecinos, contratas seguridad privada cuando haga falta y no como ahora que pagamos una policía que no nos protege y a un ejército que protege intereses espurios de la casta política.
> ¡Ay mamaíta! ¿Que pasará cuando me ponga malito? Nenico!!!!! te haces un seguro como el del coche y listo. Que la sanidad pública es un desastre y además nos sale carísima.
> ...



Para llegar a eso hay que romper con un gigantesco y arraigado sistema de creencias impuesto desde la niñez en los colegios o desde el entorno familiar.
No es agradable admitir que has estado toda la vida equivocado, por lo que muchos simplemente prefieren seguir viviendo en la caverna de platón.
Además hay que dedicar mucho tiempo, tener curiosidad y voluntad para entender cómo funciona el mundo y su naturaleza social, política y económica.

Solo un pequeño procentaje de gente es dueña de su vida. El resto son esclavos sumisos conformistas orgullosos de serlo.
La gente vive en la carrera de la rata, curra 40h semanales y cuando llega a casa lo único que le apetece es tirarse al sofá a mirar netflix o el tiktok. Los fines de semana a emborracharse y el lunes de nuevo a la oficina. Con esa vida de esclavo no hay tiempo para cuestionar nada ni descubrir el mundo que te rodea. Llegan a la vejez permaneciendo en la caverna de platón y llamando insolidarios a quien no quiere someterse.

La mayoría no saben ni lo que es el dinero. Trabaja 40h semanales por algo que no sabe ni lo que es ni le importa.

Yo tiré la toalla, me siento rodeado de NPCs y me enfoco en salvarme yo. Si en el camino encuentro a alguien de mi especie, bienvenido sea y me alegrará relacionarme con él o ella. Y si con mi ejemplo puedo inspirar a otros a cuestionarse el mundo en el que viven, pues genial también.

La gente en general es analfabeta. Sabe leer y escribir pero no tiene ni idea de por dónde le da el aire. Cuando ve que a alguien le va bien y vive diferente lo envidian y quieren joderlo para que esté igual de mal que ellos.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Para llegar a eso hay que romper con un gigantesco y arraigado sistema de creencias impuesto desde la niñez en los colegios o desde el entorno familiar.
> No es agradable admitir que has estado toda la vida equivocado, por lo que muchos simplemente prefieren seguir viviendo en la caverna de platón.
> Además hay que dedicar mucho tiempo, tener curiosidad y voluntad para entender cómo funciona el mundo y su naturaleza social, política y económica.
> 
> ...



y los esclavos amargados que ?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Comunismo de colorines.



Cunetas arcoiris.


----------



## Castellano (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



No te confundas, este señor es comunista, pero de los de antes.

Y esto que viene no es comunismo, sino progresismo capitalista liberal, los ricos más ricos, los pobres más pobres, pero con toque chic (en eso te doy la razón)


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

HvK dijo:


> No ayuda tampoco que su forma de hablar y su voz sean ligeramente evocadoras de las de un retarded borderline



como que no ?
pero si es su toque personal


----------



## Desencantado (13 Sep 2022)

_" El siguiente elemento multimedia incluye contenido potencialmente delicado "_

Más claro...


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No te confundas, este señor es comunista, pero de los de antes.
> 
> Y esto que viene no es comunismo, sino progresismo capitalista liberal, los ricos más ricos, los pobres más pobres, pero con toque chic (en eso te doy la razón)



esta abducido por su temporada en la republica democratica alemana


----------



## Excuse me panita (13 Sep 2022)

No me carga el vídeo ni aquí ni en Twitter.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> y me enfoco en salvarme yo



Tengo curiosidad, y a nivel de hechos como actúas? cuál es tu situación? 

O simplemente lo comentas a nivel intelectual? No digo esto último como un reproche (me parecería bien), quiero decir que a nivel monetario, laboral, de forma de vida, etc, es muy complicado salir de esta situación.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No te confundas, este señor es comunista, pero de los de antes.
> 
> Y esto que viene no es comunismo, sino progresismo capitalista liberal, los ricos más ricos, los pobres más pobres, pero con toque chic (en eso te doy la razón)



Pues entonces, aunque haya acertado en casi todo lo que comenta, es simplemente un retrasado. La única diferencia de lo que están implantado, con lo que vivía Rusia, es que se cambian los altos dirigentes políticos por los grandes financieros y sus lacayos.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> Es lo que denunciaba Hitler, la "conspiracion plutocratica bolchevique" y que podian usar tacticas mas sutiles y comedidas.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que estaba Hitler muy equivocado. El comunismo nace precisamente en Londres.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues parece que estaba Hitler muy equivocado. El comunismo nace precisamente en Londres.



Menudo idiota es usted, poner ese dato como ejemplo de que está equivocado

Puede decir que Hitler la cagó porque en China hace sol, ya puestos a hacer silogismos a su nivel


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Menudo idiota es usted, poner ese dato como ejemplo de que está equivocado
> 
> Puede decir que Hitler la cagó porque en China hace sol, ya puestos a hacer silogismos a su nivel



Menudo nivel que gasta usted. Se entrena?


----------



## AEM (13 Sep 2022)

la agenda 2030 es un downgrade, un decrecimiento controlado. Occidente no puede seguir consumiendo como hasta ahora y ha de asumir su nuevo sitio en el mundo. La plandemia fué el primer acto y esto no parará hasta que vayamos limitando nuestro consumo con la excusa de cambios climáticos, Putines, sequías, CO2, crisis económica etc etc

Los políticos títeres hablan abiertamente de la Agenda 2030 pero a la plebe no se lo explican todo al detalle. En cada uno de los 17 objetivos detrás del título hay un programa oculto diseñado para hacernos decrecer. Básicamente usarán el miedo y el tema climático y sostenibilidad para llevarnos donde quieren. Un futuro sin vehículos privados, sin viajes, sin consumismo, comiendo insectos y compartiendo con los vecinos.


----------



## dieguti (13 Sep 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Joder lo queréis todo hecho. Una simple búsqueda en Google te soluciona el problema.
> 
> En Google: agenda España vox



El resumen lo saco de aquí, entiendo que no puede ser más oficial.




__





Agenda España - VOX


VOX presentó en el Viva 21 la Agenda España con el único objetivo proteger a los españoles, atender a sus necesidades y dotar a las próximas generaciones de un horizonte […]




www.voxespana.es





¿Puede usted decir en qué se parece esto a la agenda 2030, salvo en que lleva la palabra agenda? El globalismo combate la familia y la nación para recrear un nuevo orden y estos en cambio defienden la una y la otra apelando a la tradición.
Plantean luchar contra los principales problemas que trae el globalismo, además de su propio punto de vista de que un gobierno sin autonomías es más barato:
- No al ecologismo por encima del hombre o de la actividad económica
- Evitar conflictos sociales por masas de ilegales con culturas incompatibles con la española.
- Fomentar la natalidad para evitar que tengan que venir a "pagarnos las pensiones". Y los que vengan serán sudamericanos.
- Educación. Fundamental para revertir el lavado de coco de globalistas e independentistas, en especial a nuestra juventud.
- Políticas energéticas según necesidades de España, no de intereses extranjeros (UE, OTAN).
- Eliminación de agencias de la verdad, para mentir con el sello oficial y castigar al disidente.

Qué quiere que le diga, por desgracia no cumplirán la mayor parte, ya se sabe que los programas políticos están para incumplirlos, pero no puede decir que estos son "otros globalistas".

Le pongo el resumen (de lo que a mí me ha parecido importante) de cada punto, ya que me he dado la molestia de hojearlo:

1. Igualdad. Se eliminan los privilegios por motivos históricos de distintas regiones, se devuelven muchas competencias de las comunidades autónomas y se abolen ley de violencia de género y otras leyes de diferencias laborales atendiendo al género. Ah y supresión de subvención a sindicatos. 
2. Unidad. Se fomenta todo lo que alimenta el espíritu patrio y se criminalizan toda actitud independentista.
3. Empleo y salario dignos. Se propone subir los sueldos a cambio de rebajar las cargas a las empresas. Inmigración ordenada según necesidades del mercado.
4. Educación en libertad. Unificar educación a nivel nacional, los hijos son de los padres y pueden tomar decisiones, devolver la autoridad al profesorado.
5. Vivienda. Liberar suelo y viviendas sociales. Lucha contra los okupas.
6. Producido en España. El ecologismo no puede hundir las actividades patrias. Promover el producto nacional y controlar etiquetado en las fronteras para evitar competencia desleal.
7. Salud. Sistema de salud unificado nacional. Aumento de gasto en salud y eliminación de intervenciones ajenas a la salud 
8. Protección social a los españoles. Ayudas a las familias y los mayores.
9. Fiscalidad para las prosperidad. Reducción en todo lo autonómico para rebajar impuestos. Las grandes tecnológicas tributarán.
10. Seguridad y Defensa. Lo esperado, más gasto en defensa y relaciones exteriores.
11. Inmigración e identidad nacional. Expulsión de emigrantes ilegales y legales que comentan delitos, así como ONGs implicadas en inmigración ilegal.
12. España Verde. Nuevo plan hidrológico nacional, adiós (timo)control de emisiones de CO2. Luchar en Europa por las políticas agrarias y ganaderas por encima de la agenda globalista.
13. Reindustrialización y soberanía energética. Eliminación de políticas climáticas sobre la energía para aliviar el coste de la energía. Soberanía energética según sus necesidades, no imposiciones.
14. Despolitización de la Justicia. El título habla por sí solo, los jueces eligen a los jueces.
15. Unión Europea. Derecho nacional sobre el europeo. Luchar por nuestros intereses económicos.
16. Iberosfera. Estrechar relaciones con hispanoamérica, inmigración más tolerada por culturas comunes.
17. España Rural. Fomentar el mundo rural, su cultura y eventos y los productos propios. Facilitar la repoblación de la España vaciada.
18. Libertad de Expresión. Eliminación de agencias de verificación de grandes tecnológicas, prohibición de ayudas públicas de medios de información privados, fuera memoria histórica y delito de odio.
19. Perspectiva de familia. Fomentar la natalidad, fuera ley de violencia de género, custodia compartida.
20. Dignidad humana. Fuera aborto, vientres de alquiler y eutanasia.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

AEM dijo:


> la agenda 2030 es un downgrade, un decrecimiento controlado.* Occidente no puede seguir consumiendo como hasta ahora y ha de asumir su nuevo sitio en el mundo.* La plandemia fué el primer acto y esto no parará hasta que vayamos limitando nuestro consumo con la excusa de cambios climáticos, Putines, sequías, CO2, crisis económica etc etc
> 
> Los políticos títeres hablan abiertamente de la Agenda 2030 pero a la plebe no se lo explican todo al detalle. En cada uno de los 17 objetivos detrás del título hay un programa oculto diseñado para hacernos decrecer. Básicamente usarán el miedo y el tema climático y sostenibilidad para llevarnos donde quieren. Un futuro sin vehículos privados, sin viajes, sin consumismo, comiendo insectos y compartiendo con los vecinos.



mentira.....
es un genocidio contra nosotros


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Teofrasto (13 Sep 2022)

Puro comunismo maoista


----------



## dieguti (13 Sep 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Creo que a Abascal se le está acabando la credibilidad manteniendo al señor Steegmann...



Muy cierto, a mí me tocó en fibra sensible acusando a los no vacunados pero especialmente con su "vacunemos a los niños". Pero al menos Abascal defendía públicamente la elección de cacunación (con el famoso cabreo de Losantos).
Está claro que tendrán que unificar criterios de cara al electorado porque el covid (o su circo) no parece terminar de irse.


----------



## edefakiel (13 Sep 2022)

> El siguiente elemento multimedia incluye contenido potencialmente delicado.



Increíble el nivel de censura. Buen aporte. Le ha faltado hablar de las muertes ocasionadas por las vacunas.


----------



## Felson (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tiene algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...



ES lo que tiene el físico y la "expresión corporal". Si fuera guapo como Brad Pitt o como Briattore (imagino que es guapo Briattore o la veinteañera que tiene por novia sería una pedazo de Corinna, por no meterme en camisas de once varas, porque eso supondría que el que fuera con Corinna es un putero que la ley Montero quiere perseguir.... hmmmm.... ahora entiendo -aunque también quedaría el menda como un poca polla que solo lo hace por ser quién es realmente.... No sé qué pensar de todo esto. Es muy lioso, aunque sea un caso real).


----------



## Mig29 (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Pues ojalá los viajes en avión y los coches queden solo para los que se los puedan permitir. Asco de gentuza al volante y en avión.


----------



## FatalFary (13 Sep 2022)

"El siguiente elemento multimedia incluye contenido potencialmente delicado" Twitter, cómeme los huevos.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> El resumen lo saco de aquí, entiendo que no puede ser más oficial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a estas alturas y todavia con esas ? 
ese es el programa que piensan incumplir cuando lleguen al poder ( que no llegaran )


----------



## Klapaucius (13 Sep 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad, y a nivel de hechos como actúas? cuál es tu situación?
> 
> O simplemente lo comentas a nivel intelectual? No digo esto último como un reproche (me parecería bien), quiero decir que a nivel monetario, laboral, de forma de vida, etc, es muy complicado salir de esta situación.



Resumiendo mucho:
Siempre odié el colegio y sobre todo el instituto. Sacaba malas notas. Me saqué la ESO y Bachiller a regañadientes porque "es lo que hay que hacer".
Luego estudié DAM y DAW (la FP me pareció una basura y una pérdida de tiempo) y empecé a currar a los 22 años, 40h semanales, como todo el mundo.
Siempre he sido muy curioso y nunca me ha gustado que me digan lo que tengo que hacer. Devoro información y soy autodidacta.
Empecé a hacer proyectos de programación por hobby fuera del trabajo.

Desde los 22 a los 27 siempre estuve cansado de trabajar y de no tener tiempo para mí. Todos los días eran igual. A veces dejaba el trabajo y tiraba de lo ahorrado para vivir 4 meses de vacaciones. Luego encontraba rápidamente otro trabajo de programador y a seguir con la rutina. En ese sentido me sentía afortunado de poder dejar trabajos y encontrar otros al instante.

Llevaba años con mucha ansiedad y síntomas de depresión. Ganaba 1800 limpios al mes pero no me valían para nada porque no tenía tiempo ni energía para disfrutarlos.

Sentía que me estaba abandonando. Me sentía acomplejado y depresivo. Ahí tuve la certeza de que si no cambiaba de rumbo, el resto de mi vida sería igual.

Así que fruto de la desesperación comencé a emprender por mi cuenta y fuera del horario laboral. Hay info a patadas de pago y gratis en internet. Bastantes vendehumos que solo viven de vender cursos, pero si sabes escuchar aprenderás a reconocer los que de verdad valen.

Si había gente ganando pasta con sus propias páginas web, yo no iba a ser menos.
Empecé a desarrollar una página web de un nicho en particular con mis conocimientos de desarrollador web. Luego aprendí SEO por mi cuenta y la empecé a posicionar.
Tardé un año en lanzarla. Al ser mi primer proyecto serio tuve que aprender muchas cosas nuevas y además lo hacía al llegar del trabajo y los fines de semana. Fue un año muy duro.

Gracias a dios empezó a generar pasta. Supe que podía vivir de ello si me lo curraba un poco más. Como necesitaba más tiempo para dedicarle al proyecto, dejé el trabajo y volví a casa de mis padres. Allí estuve trabajando a tope en esa web y otros nuevos proyectos durante 2 años. Hasta que tuve la seguridad y el dinero para irme de nuevo de casa. Y hasta hoy.
Ahora mismo comparto piso, no me puedo permitir un alquiler entero yo solo. Pero soy feliz y dueño de mi tiempo. Cada vez me va mejor en todos los aspectos de mi vida.

Soy autónomo, hay meses que gano bien y otros que no pero los compenso con lo que gano en los meses de otoño-invierno. Y luego tengo pequeñas inversiones en Bitcoin, Oro y Plata. Con intención de quedármelos y no vender nunca. Las acciones de momento no las he tocado pero lo tengo pendiente de hacerlo en un futuro cercano. Cuando me llegue el momento y me sienta a gusto y seguro de hacerlo.


Respecto a mis ideales políticos:

A los 20 era de izquierdas por inocencia e ignorancia. Votaba a podemos y en casa mis padres también eran de izquierdas.

Conforme empecé a aprender de economía y marketing, todo me empezó a chirriar, a tener disonancia cognitiva con mi sistema de creencias del pasado y la nueva información que estaba descubriendo. Querer ganar mucho dinero o montar mi propio negocio entraba directamente en conflicto con mis ideales de izquierdas.

Cuando comenzó el "evento mundial" en marzo de 2020 fui de los primeros en contagiarme y lo pasé como una gripe normal. No podía creer que nos encerrasen a todos en casa por esa estupidez.
Mi sistema de creencias respecto al Estado se terminó de derrumbar y empecé a buscar respuestas a todo el caos mental y rabia acumulada.
Ahí caí en varias madrigueras: Estados, Bancos Centrales, Movimiento Soberano, Ley Natural, fraude legal del DNI y el Certificado de Nacimiento...
Hasta descubrir el anarco-capitalismo. Descubrí que siempre lo había sido en lo más profundo de mi ser, sin saberlo ni ponerle nombre.

Aunque en verdad no me gusta ponerme etiquetas ni decir soy esto o lo otro.


----------



## M.Karl (13 Sep 2022)

Huevazos los de este tío. 
¿Vamos a permitir esto sin luchar?


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2022)

El problema es que todo el mundo se va a resignar, y va a acatar la agenda 2030. Por que es lo que hay.


----------



## lokeno100 (13 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> joder el Villarroya es un figura
> 
> es forero?




Hola, ilustre doctor, una persona que no se someterá a los poderes mundiales, quiere vivir como dios manda.

A ver que hacen para implementar la agenda 2030, yo me la tuve que leer para un máster, todos los ODS y pinta el mundo como una utopía, hambre cero, pobreza cero (ingreso mínimo vital el que no tenga nada), educación gratuita a todos los nieves y todas las edades (ODS-4, universidad incluida), contaminación cero, etc.. Sostenibilidad de la naturaleza (menos pecas, caza animales, consumir menos recursos de la naturaleza y ser más verdes), "empleos verdes". La cantidad de chorradas que leí, fue impulsada en icheon.

Mira como lo dice que da igual el partido, que viene de afuera, es un poder externo que impone sus ideas a los ciudadanos de todos los países.

saludos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Sep 2022)

—No, no, no me haga así, que ya le han llamado por el pinganillo para que me calle.
—(Simula cara de asombro)


----------



## manottas (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Las grandes multinacionales (que son muy pocas pero con un poder transnacional) han comprado la voluntad de los politicos y ahora junto a ellos estan preparando el reseteo de la humanidad y dandole forma "juridica" al desproposito.

Dijeron que las energias limpias eran mas baratas e iban a dar libertad a los consumidores.... Ahora son mas caras.
Dijeron que el gas natural era mejor y mas barato.................desde hace tiempo ya no es barato.
Dijeron que el pescado de piscifactoria ademas de ser mas ecologico abarataba costes y haria mas asequible el acceso a este alimento.....una mierda ....cuestan igual a lo de pesca tradicional....
Con la ganaderia no puedo inventarme idem anterior porque llevamos milenios asi... pues habra que inventarse comer insectos y decir que la carne es malisima...
Dijeron que el coche era la libertad del ciudadano para moverse....pues habra que coartar la libertad. Precios abusivos en la adquisicion, en el combustible. Hemos pasado de utilitarios que comprabas con 4 o 5 sueldos netos de un trabajador no cualificado poco menos de 7000 euros a coches utilitarios que tienes que vender los riñones y cuestan 20.000 euros.... Pero como no les es suficiente estan creando el coche-electrodomestico, tres veces mas caro que un utilitario tradicional con menos autonomia e igualando el precio de recarga al de combustion.
Pero ahora te digo que tener propiedad es malo...

No tendras coche...pero lo alquilaras y te costara mas que tenerlo en propiedad
No tendras casa y viviras en una corrala de alquiler en 25 m2 y cocinas, lavanderias y jardines comunales en alquiler y no tendras nada que pasarle a tus hijos mas que deudas.
Veras la television que ellos quieran, leeras lo que ellos quieran y viviras como ellos quieran.

Vamos a ser poseedores de la efimeridad de las cosas. Telefonos en lease, coches en alquiler, casas en alquiler, matrimonios abiertos, sexualidad disipada, los hijos pertenecen al Estado y trabajaras para gastar el 99% del sueldo en no tener nada.

En un negocio extractivo que se estan inventando para llegar al comunismo 3.0


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> Los que creemos que Vox puede ser una solución, queremos creer no seguirán la agenda (aunque aún no lo sabemos). Y lo que si podemos ver es que Viktor Orban, en Hungría, se ha plantado abiertamente contra la agenda, así que la rebelión es posible, luego todos no son iguales.



No quieren seguir la agenda pero votan si al confinamiento y promocionan las vacunas.

Yo no entiendo como estando en burbuja podéis ser tan ignorantes, por no decir otras cosas.


----------



## Coviban (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



A Abascal le acabarían echando los masones que haya en Vox.


----------



## el_petacas (13 Sep 2022)

Manda huevos, Twitter ha puesto un aviso de "contenido sensible". Hdlgp


----------



## Ratnik (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## ciudadlibre (13 Sep 2022)

ya lo dijo el GUERRA, que el que se mueva no sale en la foto, pues ahora el que piense fuera de la doctrina oficial sera privado de su racion de grillos, tiempo al tiempo


----------



## manottas (13 Sep 2022)

AEM dijo:


> la agenda 2030 es un downgrade, un decrecimiento controlado. Occidente no puede seguir consumiendo como hasta ahora y ha de asumir su nuevo sitio en el mundo. La plandemia fué el primer acto y esto no parará hasta que vayamos limitando nuestro consumo con la excusa de cambios climáticos, Putines, sequías, CO2, crisis económica etc etc
> 
> Los políticos títeres hablan abiertamente de la Agenda 2030 pero a la plebe no se lo explican todo al detalle. En cada uno de los 17 objetivos detrás del título hay un programa oculto diseñado para hacernos decrecer. Básicamente usarán el miedo y el tema climático y sostenibilidad para llevarnos donde quieren. Un futuro sin vehículos privados, sin viajes, sin consumismo, comiendo insectos y compartiendo con los vecinos.



El problema que es un downgrade parcial.... Las primeras potencias mundiales hacen el downgrade mientras Africa, Sudamerica y el oriente medio van a todo trapo. Cuando la presion demografica en esos paises sean insostenible y empiecen a invadir los paises del primer mundo....sera el fin


----------



## schulz (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Creo que has iniciado la lectura del libro....por las pastas.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tiene algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...



Yo creo que lo hacen a proposito, lo sacan hablando de futbol en el chiringuito, entonces la gente lo asocia con subnormales desiquilibrados y asi cuando dice cosas como es debido credibilidad cero, ahora bien con el nivel medio de subnormalidad que tenemos en españa, creo que da igual lo que diga el bueno de Villaroya...


----------



## PacoIII (13 Sep 2022)

Creo que ha querido decir "No voteis a VOX que va en contra de toda esta mierda y dejad que siga el PPSOE." 

Que se vaya a tomar x culo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Sep 2022)

Yo pienso que la agenda 2030 esta muy bien pensada y es necesaria, y mira que le he dado vuletas al asunto, pero el grado de degradación del ser humano e absolutamente brutal, hacen bien los estados en eliminarnos fisicamente y somenternos a la esclavitud, no me quiero imaginar lo que hariamos si de repente nos quedamos sin los estados que nos pastorean...


----------



## Persea (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>











Vox prende fuego a la Agenda 2030 de la ONU en su fiesta


El partido de Abascal quema una falla con una feminista, un ecologista y un magnate de izquierdas




elpais.com


----------



## elchema (13 Sep 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Vox prende fuego a la Agenda 2030 de la ONU en su fiesta
> 
> 
> El partido de Abascal quema una falla con una feminista, un ecologista y un magnate de izquierdas
> ...



Vox es un partido dirigido por el judaísmo como todos los demás conocidos en España


----------



## daesrd (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.



Es postureo. Si llegara a presidente del gobierno empezaría a cambiar, primero sutil, y después drásticamente, de opinión, y el destino sería el mismo. Ésa es la verdadera trampa que la gente no ve de ésto que llaman democracia.

Éso sí, siempre tendría una buena excusa para hacer lo contrario de lo que prometía.


----------



## maxkuiper (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Persea (13 Sep 2022)

elchema dijo:


> Vox es un partido dirigido por el judaísmo como todos los demás conocidos en España



Santi Abascal es el UNICO que no se ha puesto la kipa.


----------



## Tyg3r (13 Sep 2022)

"Ya te han llamao por el pinganillo pa que me calle"


----------



## Popuespe (13 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y será feliz.



Si por los cojines


----------



## daesrd (13 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030
> 
> No como carne
> No viajo en avión
> ...



No sabes lo que dices. Ésa es solo la parte confesable.


----------



## silenus (13 Sep 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Yo creo que lo hacen a proposito, lo sacan hablando de futbol en el chiringuito, entonces la gente lo asocia con subnormales desiquilibrados y asi cuando dice cosas como es debido credibilidad cero, ahora bien con el nivel medio de subnormalidad que tenemos en españa, creo que da igual lo que diga el bueno de Villaroya...



Miguel Bosé 2.


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Porque tienen que ser decisiones libres,no impuestas por cuatro mamarrachos.


----------



## elchema (13 Sep 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Santi Abascal es el UNICO que no se ha puesto la kipa.



Ese pedía el encierro antes incluso que el gobierno 

Te parece poca kipá? 

Hechos


----------



## Persea (13 Sep 2022)

elchema dijo:


> Ese pedía el encierro antes incluso que el gobierno
> 
> Te parece poca kipá?
> 
> Hechos



Como aburris, de verdad. Que no vais a poder con vox, es imposible, solo sois una panda de matados.





__





StackPath






gaceta.es


----------



## ArmiArma (13 Sep 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Que divertido va a ser cuando estés obligada a ir en transporte publico lleno de moronegros con inmunidad practica para hacer lo que quieran.



Hay créo que os equivocáis. Va a haber un control policial en las ciudades de flipar, hasta cargante y con más impunidad. Ojo con el tema emigrantes que puede ser la excusa ideal para que la borregada pida un control total.


----------



## elKaiser (13 Sep 2022)

Se te ve muy inteligente, jijiji.


----------



## wagner (13 Sep 2022)

La solución, golpe de estado, se sale del nuevo orden mundial y demás organizaciones supranacionales. Autarquia y comercio con países que estén fuera también de este orden tipo Rusia, China, Argelia etc. Y Esperar que más países europeos sigan la misma estela.

Voy por la 4. Botella de Red Label


----------



## ArmiArma (13 Sep 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Ahora lo que interesa es eliminar a la clase trabajadora, así de simple y así de fácil, porque la tecnología ha llegado a un punto, en el que la IA puede suplir a la inmensa mayoría de la mano de obra humana, así que lo que toca es reducir la población,



Vale, pero trabajar por trabajar tampoco. Además ya lo hacemos cada día desde que nos levantamos por un desarrollo tecnológico que implica siglos de generaciones de conocimiento y trabajo acumulado; nos sacamos billetes, hacemos transferencias, compras, gestiones administrativas, etc y cada día más hasta protagonizamos el entretenimiento de masas en las redes.
Rechazar una RBU llegados a este punto en el que sin darnos cuenta los ciudadanos ya nos hemos convertido en los suplentes de los viejos empleos es una estupidez. De hecho habría que exigir a esa gente de los imperios tecnológicos y grandes corporaciones, que suelten la pasta ya a la gente, y ni comunismo ni hostias.
A partir de ahí, jornadas más reducidas para el que además ejerza un trabajo útil, más dinero.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (13 Sep 2022)

No se Rick


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Sep 2022)

Calvo deja el pinganillo hijo de puta. Ya le estaba llamando la puta de soros


----------



## INE (13 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> El que no se pliegue a la dictadura global no va a pisar moqueta. Y eso el Sr. Abascal lo sabe muy bien



Y si no le hacen un Carrero Blanco.


----------



## edefakiel (13 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No quieren seguir la agenda pero votan si al confinamiento y promocionan las vacunas.
> 
> Yo no entiendo como estando en burbuja podéis ser tan ignorantes, por no decir otras cosas.



Son literalmente cibervoluntarios. Conozco la historia de uno al que le prometieron el oro y el moro cuando las elecciones andaluzas y ahora lo han dejado tirado como a un perro. Dejó su trabajo y todo para dedicarse a recoger las migajas de Vox. Menudo retrasado.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (13 Sep 2022)

Hasta que en las calles donde vivais no vuelvan a aparecer carpinteros, sastres, zapateros, panaderos que amasen su propio pan, cerrajeros, calderería manufacturera en chapa (mobiliario, estanterías, maletas,...), carboneros, tocineros, granjas en las afueras, huertas, comercios de abastos minoristas, talleres de piel, fontaneros, transportistas locales, tapiceros, talleres de relojería que reparen los relojes de siempre,... nada volverá a ser igual.

Mientras tanto, un montón de gente útil, hábil y capaz de ganarse la vida con sus propias manos se pasa el día en un trabajo de mierda y en los ratos libres viendo netflix en un zulo o con el móvil. Un futuro deprimente es lo que se percibe para esta sociedad con un claro rumbo hacia la descomposición.


----------



## RC1492 (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



El "señor" Abascal es como TODOS que no os enteráis.

Si tuviera un mínimo de poder se bajaría los pantalones hasta las rodillas como hacen todos y como han hecho todos los miembros de su partido en cuanto ha peligrado el sillón en una puta CCAA.
Si se lo bajan por el sillón en un cortijo, me vas a venir tu a decir que no se rinde a un poder extranjero todopoderoso que le mea la cara a toda Europa, que puede liquidarte en un segundo.

Además de que sobra decir, que si sabes quien es el señor Abascal es porque quieren que lo sepas, esos que te van a meter la agenda 2030 por el culo te han colocado a Abascal para que creas que hay discordia, que hay gente que se opone.

Los que se oponen de verdad no salen en los grandes medios, los liquidan antes de que tengan visibilidad.

Esto es de primaria cojones, creer que VOX es la solución es de ser un ignorante.


----------



## elKaiser (13 Sep 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Yo pienso que la agenda 2030 esta muy bien pensada y es necesaria, y mira que le he dado vuletas al asunto, pero el grado de degradación del ser humano e absolutamente brutal, hacen bien los estados en eliminarnos fisicamente y somenternos a la esclavitud, no me quiero imaginar lo que hariamos si de repente nos quedamos sin los estados que nos pastorean...



Pienso que va más allá de los Estados; es un plutocracia u oligarquía abyecta, que quiere reservar todos los recursos naturales del planeta exclusivamente para ellos, exterminando al resto de población que no les es de utilidad.


----------



## birdland (13 Sep 2022)

Abascal lleva hablando de la agenda 2030 desde hace años 

pero son todos iguales , mis cojones


----------



## Benedicto Camela (13 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



A ver como te lo simplifico de modo que hasta tú con tu down lo puedas entender...

Hay gente que prefiere alquilar, y tienen sus argumentos para ello.

Hay gente que prefiere comprar, y también tienen sus motivos.

No es una incongruencia pues son gente diferente.

Es más, puede haber gente que en cierta etapa de su vida prefiera una cosa o la otra en función de circunstancias personales cambiantes. No hay contradicción ni incongruencia alguna en todo esto tampoco.

En lo que están todos de acuerdo es en que una panda de subnormales socialistas hijos de la gran puta tomen la decisión por ellos sobre cuando o si comprar o alquilar, ignorando las circunstancias y preferencias de cada uno.

Así, o más claro?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 Sep 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> El "señor" Abascal es como TODOS que no os enteráis.
> 
> Si tuviera un mínimo de poder se bajaría los pantalones hasta las rodillas como hacen todos y como han hecho todos los miembros de su partido en cuanto a peligrado el sillón en una puta CCAA.
> Si se lo bajan por el sillón en un cortijo, me vas a venir tu a decir que no se rinde a un poder extranjero todopoderoso que le mea la cara a toda Europa, que puede liquidarte en un segundo.
> ...



No digo que Vox sea la solución, digo que Vox es mejor que los rojos. En Estados Unidos se ha acusado mil veces a Trump de no hacer nada. Pues puso tres jueces fachas y ahora el aborto está peohibido en decenas de Estados.


----------



## elchema (13 Sep 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Como aburris, de verdad. Que no vais a poder con vox, es imposible, solo sois una panda de matados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya ya, a toro pasado. Cuando ya había sucedido el encierro

Y también pidiendo el pinchazo

Y ahora en la guerra pidiendo apoyo para Ucrania


----------



## SPQR (13 Sep 2022)

Yo diría mas bien que es un capitalismo maoista, visto el éxito chino.

Carnet por puntos de ciudadania y censura masiva veremos, hamijo Sancho.

Por nuestro bien, y el del planeta.



entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Si te portas bien le digo a tu tito Pavlo que te deje lamer la chepa un ratito. ¡PERO solo la chepa! Que lo de lamer te envicia.



Mejor vete tú a limpiarle el sable a Pío Moa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Esto es de primaria cojones, creer que VOX es la solución es de ser un ignorante.



Por algo les llaman VOXtontos.


----------



## ahondador (13 Sep 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Abascal lleva hablando de la agenda 2030 desde hace años
> 
> pero son todos iguales , mis cojones




Vox en contraposicion a la Agenda 2030 desarrolló su *Agenda España*
Que haya sucnormales que no tengan ni idea de lo que hace Vox no quiere decir que Vox no tenga políticas antiglobalistas


----------



## zapatitos (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.





Ya habeis venido los de costumbre a joder y desviar el hilo y todo porque este buen hombre ha osado decir algo que no os mola sobre vuestro Gran Mesías el Pagascal.

Saludos.


----------



## FOYETE (13 Sep 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> El resumen lo saco de aquí, entiendo que no puede ser más oficial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema no es como tú lo entiendas, si no que VOCS perfectamente puede ajustarse a la agenda 2030 a partir de su agenda España para borregos.


----------



## birdland (13 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya habeis venido los de costumbre a joder y desviar el hilo y todo porque este buen hombre ha osado decir algo que no os mola sobre vuestro Gran Mesías el Pagascal.
> 
> Saludos.



Mesías ??? Nop 
Pero es el único que habla clarito … pasamos de “ eso no es el verdadero comunismo “ al “ son todos iguales “ 
En todo caso son los únicos a los que todos atacan .,, algo bueno tendrán


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Sep 2022)

*Que me quiten lo bailao , lo vais a pasar putas en 30 años ...o menos*


----------



## ddeltonin (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Te cambio Abascal por Ayuso que esa si guarda el pin 2030 en la mesilla de noche


----------



## Stelio Kontos (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tiene algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...



Real como la vida misma, hay que joderse tener que vivir rodeado de tanto NPC subnormal...


----------



## Guano For Life (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tiene algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...



La borregada es borregada por algo. No me canso de repetirlo. Y creo que estás siendo muy generoso con el 90%


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Sep 2022)

Toodos calladitos


----------



## Karma bueno (13 Sep 2022)

A ver si nos vamos enterandoo...


----------



## Felson (13 Sep 2022)

Pues parece que tiene toda la razón, aunque parezca que es un tartaja con caraja. Este es el problema del mundo de hoy, que se da más credibilidad al que sale en televisión y "da bien" en cámara, que al que dice la verdad (como seguramente sea lo que plantea este hombre al que no conozco). Pero el problema, en tal caso, no sería siquiera de los periodistas, cámaras, realizadores o iluminadores que permiten o posibilitan esto, el problema sería del que lo recibe y no es capaz de vislumbrar la verdad, con mayor razón al tener otros medios por los que informarse. Creo que es hora de dejar de hablar de los periodistas vendidos, que lo son en su mayor parte, como de los ciudadanos vendidos, que también lo son en su mayor parte, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que esos ciudadanos pueden ser albañiles, electricistas, soldados, policías, pintores, guardias civiles, amas de casa, amos de casa, guardaespaldas o los mecánicos que arreglan los frenos de los coches de determinada gente.


----------



## Brigit (13 Sep 2022)

Pues habrá que leerla para ver si es verdad que dice todo eso, aunque creo, por lo que está pasando en los últimos meses, que la crisis energética la está echando por tierra.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Sep 2022)

Cómo se nota que los que no sois catalanes no conocéis a Villarroya... Aquí todos lo tenemos por un friki ridículo con Asperger... Tiene que ser forero de Burbuja fijo.


----------



## eLatunero (13 Sep 2022)

No le conocía 
No conozco en qué medio está hablando pero me ha gustado


----------



## JulaiRastrez (13 Sep 2022)

¿Qué hay de nuevo, viejo?

De abril de 2021. Imprescindible.






Analisis - El verdadero motivo detrás del CoronaVirus: La Absoluta Esclavitud=Zero Carbon=Agenda 2030


Demoledor análisis de este canal sobre lo que nos espera en el futuro sobre la serie de medidas que las élites van a implantar en la economía de todos los países occidentales. Y que traen como consecuencia el total y absoluto control social de sus poblaciones. En este vídeo de una hora analiza...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Remero premium (13 Sep 2022)

A este tipo no lo llaman más para TV


----------



## CocoVin (13 Sep 2022)

Ya era hora de que en antena soltaran verdades como puños.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Eso esperaban los de izquierdas con Podemos, y ya sabemos como terminó. Y si Podemos era el sub-producto generado para absorber la disidencia de izquierdas, eso mismo es VOX para la derecha. Y me duele decirlo, me duele que sea así, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Sep 2022)

BUENO, ES HORA DE TOMAR LAS ARMAS.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que este video lo ve el 90 % de los españoles, y dirán que el pobre hombre tiene algún problema psicológico y desvaría... pocos darán credibilidad a lo que dice, y de eso se encargarán precisamente a los que se está refiriendo...



LOS ESPAÑOLES SON UNA PANDA DE MALEDUCADOS Y COBARDES SIN CULTURA Y SIN COJONES.


----------



## qbit (13 Sep 2022)

A ver si usáis bien el lenguaje:

No son "podemitas". Son comunistas.
No es "Agenda 2030". Es el plan biquinquenal comunista.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



¿Dónde dices que está el toque chic?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Sep 2022)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Top5 (13 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Es peor -mucho peor- que el comunismo, no recuerdo que nivel de paro había cuando existía la Unión soviética -oficialmente no existía- y cada año había nuevos ingenieros formados en las universidades y, evidentemente, había 3600000 hombres en el ejercito rojo.

De hecho que hubiera ese ejercito tan impresionante en ese bloque favorecía la baja tasa de paro hasta en países de _nuestro_ bloque capitalista y fomentaba el reconocimiento de los derechos laborales en Europa Occidental.

El sistema soviético era un sistema dictatorial, sí, pero también en _occidente_ (hablo del occidente de la segunda mitad del siglo XX) había sistemas dictatoriales donde convenía.




Por cierto...
Recuerdo que en la época de la caída del muro de Berlín y del bloque soviético muchos decían que YA no podía haber jamás una guerra nuclear -Ooooh el malévolo sistema soviético ha caído-. Evidentemente eso fue una mentira del tamaño del universo, creo que hoy se esta más cerca de una guerra nuclear que nunca...

De hecho los de la agenda 2030 firmarían por una guerra nuclear y por eliminar al mayor número de gente.

Yo diría que la agenda 2030 es un capitalismo _chic_, un capitalismo en plan huida hacia adelante (aunque sea al precipicio) -o la perversión más absoluta del capitalismo-. Un capitalismo para que aquellos que tienen "privilegios" vivan felices en el Elysium que deben estar montando.


No ver que la mayoría de los que patrocinan esa agenda están podridos de pasta, es estar ciego.
No ver que los únicos que pueden *PAGAR* por salir del planeta es gente podrida de dinero, es estar ciego.

Las élites consumirán a gusto mientras nosotros nos morimos de asco, pero discutir si un sistema es capitalista o no en función de una determinada agenda *que esta implementada por personas que han mamado el capitalismo desde la cuna* es una discusión bizantina.


----------



## Terminus (13 Sep 2022)

Como le avisan al presentador por el pinganillo para que corte al que dice las verdades...


----------



## Persea (13 Sep 2022)

elchema dijo:


> Ya ya, a toro pasado. Cuando ya había sucedido el encierro
> 
> Y también pidiendo el pinchazo
> 
> Y ahora en la guerra pidiendo apoyo para Ucrania



TODO MENTIRA Y LO SABES, miserable


----------



## zapatitos (13 Sep 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Mesías ??? Nop
> Pero es el único que habla clarito … pasamos de “ eso no es el verdadero comunismo “ al “ son todos iguales “
> En todo caso son los únicos a los que todos atacan .,, algo bueno tendrán




Lo mismo podríamos decir de Potemos cuando salió, algo bueno tendrían cuando todos les atacaban en esos tiempos. Pues al final tenían de buenos mis cojones son flores. 

Y vuestro Gran Mesías pues tres cuartos de lo mismo, disidencia controlada como el coletas.

Claro que ahora vendrá el tan famoso...ejque no me vayaj tú de a compará...

Saludos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Lo mejor que Twitter avisa de que es contenido delicado antes de verlo como si fuera porno, mientras que puedes ver tranquilamente escenas de scat o sexo cerdo sin mayor problema en esa podrida plataforma.


----------



## SaRmY (13 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030
> 
> No como carne
> No viajo en avión
> ...



Sí, darán un ingreso mínimo que será lo justo para que puedas comer...









































*Gusanos *


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 Sep 2022)

Echo la vista atrás, recuerdo aquella España, aquella Europa de los años 2000-2007 y ya no queda mucho.

Afortunados fuimos los que lo disfrutamos al máximo, que nos quiten lo bailao.


----------



## Topacio (14 Sep 2022)

La conciencia a veces es lo que más pesa


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> BUENO, ES HORA DE TOMAR LAS ARMAS.





Gorrino dijo:


> LOS ESPAÑOLES SON UNA PANDA DE MALEDUCADOS Y COBARDES SIN CULTURA Y SIN COJONES.



Creo que lo que pasa es que en el fondo no nos lo creemos.

Ni siquiera nos creemos que nos secuestraran en nuestros domicilios 3 meses. Y pasó.

Estamos como alelaos, pensando en el fondo que la cosa no será para tanto, que es como cuando predecían que para 2020 no existiría la nieve o que las teorías de la conspiración se cumplen 1 de cada 100. Que algo pasará pero será temporal.

Los dirigentes nos tienen bien tomada la medida y nos van a hacer un plandemia 2.0

Primero nos ponen la cosa superjodida. Vamos a morir tós de Cobi / Vas comer, CON SUERTE, gusanos, a pasar frío y miseria.
Segundo, para "no tener que llegar a esa situación tan jodida" se impondrán restricciones temporales (el estado de alarma iban a ser 15 días). Ya lo están haciendo con el tope de gas. Continuarán con hidrocarburos y alimentación. La temporalidad tendrá renovaciones y renovaciones
Se aflojarán unas restricciones y se acrecentarán otras. No tiene más objetivo que minarnos la moral.

Terminaremos comiendo gusanos, pagando un alquiler por vivir en nuestra casa y no teniendo coche....total para qué? si no hay sitio donde ir.... y muy agradecidos a los dirigentes por esa paguita mensual que nos permite pagar el alquiler de nuestra casa, comer gusanos y ver Netflics.

Stalin y la gallina.... IN YOUR FACE.


----------



## ashe (14 Sep 2022)

Pues lo que quieren aplicar en cierta manera es su querido comunismo, por lo tanto es contradictorio que critique eso y pierda aceite por el comunismo

La única diferencia entre unos y otros es la forma de aplicar el control de la población (la esencia real del sistema sovíetico) siendo la UE la nueva URSS pensada para eso con falsos dogmas y metiendo miedos como "fuera del a UE no hay futuro" y demás sándeces


----------



## El octavo pasajero (14 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030
> 
> No como carne
> No viajo en avión
> ...



El problema que con esa págita dara para una barra de pan y poco más


----------



## Pura Sangre (14 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.




Bueno ahora solo falta que entendáis que comunismo es talmudismo de toda la vida, pero con otro nombre para que los goys hagan el trabajo de esclavizarse a si mismos


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Sep 2022)

Todo lo que está pasando lleva planeado desde hace décadas. Sorpresa.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2022)

EL *PRESENTADOR *HA SIDO *EXTREMELY DERROYED*


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (14 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Si no dice nada que no se haya dicho ya por otros medios, Klaus lo dice o hasta el propio Viruelo lo dijo.



Efectivamente, pero eso a la borregada hay que contarselo así de claro para que lo entienda porque aunque como bien dices todos ellos lo han dicho ya en multiples ocasiones, sus sicarios, los medios de comunicación no se lo han trasladado, y la gente cuando oye hablar de agenda 2030 solo piensa en "cambio climático" y "salvar el planeta", cuando en realidad todo es una excusa de mierda, además falsa, para llevarnos a donde este hombre explica. Todo ello, como decía, contado y desarrollado publicamente con luz y taquígrafo en los foros donde esa gente cuentan sus planes.

Tienen tal control sobre la información que llega a la masa que con todo el descaro del mundo se permiten el lujo de contarlo todo sabiendo que la mayoría de la gente no se va a enterar de nada, y al que se entera le colocan el sanbenito de loco y conspiranoico y con eso lo desacreditan. Pero no es solo que hayan contado todo lo relacionando con este asunto, también han contado todo lo del falso virus, y lo que se esconde tras ello, pero es igual, el mensaje no cala, solo lo hace lo que repiten en tv machaconamente.


----------



## Gamelin (14 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Está todo inventado


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si tu matas
> yo mato RIENDO
> nosotros matamos RIENDO
> vosotros matais
> ...



*Lo corregí, camarada Fury, con tu permiso...

@Furymundo *


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Sep 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> La conciencia a veces es lo que más pesa


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Luxfero (14 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Pagascal propone la agenda españa, que es mucho mucho mejor, claro.

Es la contraparte al progresismo derroedor para pastorear a los patriotas. Pero el no lo es. El es un amiguito de Israel y defensor de su rey (El preparao), el cual si que lleva el pin.


----------



## Pedrolas (14 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me podéis explicar cómo podeis ser tan incongruentes diciendo por un lado "el alquiler es libertad, comprar es una mala decisión financiera porque el IBI y la comunidad y blabla..." y a la vez echaros las manos a la cabeza porque los veintetreintas quieren que no tengais casa propia y que así sereis felices? Os dais cuenta del retraso que gastáis?



Cuando tienes varias opciones para elegir en libertad, puedes valorar la que más te convenga.

Cuando te imponen una, con argumentos 'chulis' incuestionables y sanciones, impuestos o prohibiciones para la otras opciones, es otra cosa.


----------



## Refused (14 Sep 2022)

“Periodista e historiador”.

Además habla como si fuera subnormal.


----------



## birdland (14 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo mismo podríamos decir de Potemos cuando salió, algo bueno tendrían cuando todos les atacaban en esos tiempos. Pues al final tenían de buenos mis cojones son flores.
> 
> Y vuestro Gran Mesías pues tres cuartos de lo mismo, disidencia controlada como el coletas.
> 
> ...



los de podemos ya iban de “anticapitalistas “ y el currículum de todos era de pinta y colorea
Pero vamos …eso de “no vaya a comparar “ no cuela … y a los del 11m nadie los atacaba , en sus mítines nadie los apedreaban ni les llamaban ( ni les llaman ) ultraizquierda …


----------



## zapatitos (14 Sep 2022)

birdland dijo:


> los de podemos ya iban de “anticapitalistas “ y el currículum de todos era de pinta y colorea
> Pero vamos …eso de “no vaya a comparar “ no cuela … y a los del 11m nadie los atacaba , en sus mítines nadie los apedreaban ni les llamaban ( ni les llaman ) ultraizquierda …




El curriculum de Abascal en cambio es bastante mejor. Un tipo que va de liberal y de defensor del sector privado pero que lleva toda su vida viviendo de lo público porque en el único negocio que intentó hacer en el sector privado fracasó estrepitosamente, un tipo que va de defensor del servicio militar pero que cuando le tocó en su momento hacerlo se las arregló para pillar excedencia, un tipo que quiere acabar con los chiringuitos pero que en su momento no tuvo problemas en meterse en uno de la Esperanza Aguirre, un tipo que quiere disolver todos los entes públicos pero que no tuvo ningún problema en cuanto pudo en colocar a uno de los suyos de consejero en la tele andaluza....

Y ahora vendrá lo de....ejqueeee fue muy valiente luchando contra ETA....pues si es tan valiente que haga carrera de militar, policía, bombero o contratista que es donde se debería valorar más la valentía, a un político se le debería de pedir entre otras cosas tener amplios conocimientos de economía y honestidad (fundamentales para ser un buen estatista) y no ser solo simplemente demagogos y charlatanes de feria como el Coletario y vuestro Gran Mesías el Pagascal que dicen solo lo que la masa quiere oir y después siempre hacen justo lo contrario de lo que dicen.

Saludos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Saco de papas (14 Sep 2022)

Presentador vendido al nom y encima calvo de mierda derroyed.

Lo tiene todo el hijo de puta, mira como se ríe el mierda.

Uyy jajaja me han pillao jajajaja.. beeeee, beeeeeeeee.


----------



## trukutruku (14 Sep 2022)

Como siempre. Putin hablando meridianamente claro y enseñando las vergüenzas de los europeos, que somos los putos titeres de los usanos.

Y después de todos los feos, insultos y mierda que se ha echado sobre Rusia, él sigue ofreciéndonos abrir mañana mismo el nord stream 2.

Putin, sin piedad. Corta el gas y corta a europa toda la fuente de energía. Los otaneros follavacunas no se merecen otra cosa que la esclavitud que se viene.


----------



## mondeja (14 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Claro subnormal porque ese es el plan desde el principio. ¿O qué te crees, que los poderes fácticos son promamarrachada roja? No, son neocons, toda la masonada, los narigudos, los muslim y las familias reales.

Problema reacción solución. El problema es que vais a comer insectos y no tendreis ni scooter. La reacción es traer a los convervadores al poder en todos los países. La solución es que tus nuevos amitos te digan "mira insectos no, pero carne una vez a la semana" o "tenemos que trabajar juntos por la nación, no hay trabajo para todos, aceptad algunos el IMV" o "no tenemos coches pero porque no somos competitivos" o peor "tenemos que ir a la guerra para salvar nuestro estilo de vida" y que tú la acates porque te han salvado de la horrible agendita.

Esa es la verdadera agenda pero aquí sois monos de media neurona oxidada que se creen que les van a contar el plan a la cara.


----------



## HaCHa (14 Sep 2022)

¿Para cuándo vais a empezar a asumir que la A2030 está ahí para que no colapsemos en vez de para joder?


----------



## Furymundo (14 Sep 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Lo corregí, camarada Fury, con tu permiso...
> 
> @Furymundo *



por supuesto
la risa es muy importante.


----------



## MrDanger (14 Sep 2022)

Lo de consumir menos recursos para salvar el planeta está muy bien hasta que te percatas de que los que lo promueven tienen varias mansiones, yates, colección de coches, de arte, volquetes cargados de putas... Vamos, que consumen más recursos de los que gastaría un currito occidental en mil vidas.



Lo mismo con el maltusianismo, que solo se aplica a los blancos mientras traen hordas de moronegros que se reproducen como chinches.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (14 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Es el capitalismo puro y duro occidental que ya no necesita para nada a la denominada clase media.


----------



## tolomeo (14 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es lo que viene siendo el comunismo de toda la vida con un toque chic.



Es que es justo eso. 
Todo dios en la miseria para que los miembros de la "nueva nomenklatura" vivan con todo los putos lujos y derrochando aún más.


----------



## Hanselcat (14 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030
> 
> No como carne
> No viajo en avión
> ...



Cuando se implante la agenda tu serás el primero en la cola de los tratamientos de salud arn mensajero y dada tu productividad, también el primero en ser desconectado.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (14 Sep 2022)

Que infantilizada está la sociedad, la Agenda 2030 no es más que un ideario para que la sociedad no se destruya cuando el Peak Oil sea más evidente. No hay ninguna conspiración, salvo evitar hablar de un problema que se sabe que íbamos a tener.

Lo malo de todo esto es que los ultraricos (llámese burguesía, alto clero, la casta o monarquía) seguirán viviendo igual, eso es lo que nos enfada, pero es lo que ha pasado siempre, no vamos a decrecer por igual.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 Sep 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Claro subnormal porque ese es el plan desde el principio. ¿O qué te crees, que los poderes fácticos son promamarrachada roja? No, son neocons, toda la masonada, los narigudos, los muslim y las familias reales.
> 
> Problema reacción solución. El problema es que vais a comer insectos y no tendreis ni scooter. La reacción es traer a los convervadores al poder en todos los países. La solución es que tus nuevos amitos te digan "mira insectos no, pero carne una vez a la semana" o "tenemos que trabajar juntos por la nación, no hay trabajo para todos, aceptad algunos el IMV" o "no tenemos coches pero porque no somos competitivos" o peor "tenemos que ir a la guerra para salvar nuestro estilo de vida" y que tú la acates porque te han salvado de la horrible agendita.
> 
> Esa es la verdadera agenda pero aquí sois monos de media neurona oxidada que se creen que les van a contar el plan a la cara.



Vete a tomar por culo y sigue votando a los rojos, subnormal.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (14 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Está bien el discurso pero vamos, lo de que si fuera Santiago Abascal, sobra. Precisamente es el único que se opone a la agenda criminal y lo dicen en todas las entrevistas.
> 
> *Ejjj que toooooooh son igualehhhhhhhhhhhh......................*
> 
> Bueno, pues cuando gobierne y se pliegue a la Agenda 2030, ya lo veremos. Pero de momento, las políticas que se están implantando en CyL, que es donde tienen algún consejero, son bastante contrarias a la Agenda 2030.



Jajajaajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## entropio (14 Sep 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Es el capitalismo puro y duro occidental que ya no necesita para nada a la denominada clase media.



Si, si, el capitalismo quiere que no compres coches, ni carne, ni vueles en avión.

Eres más tonto que cagar de pie.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Que infantilizada está la sociedad, la Agenda 2030 no es más que un ideario para que la sociedad no se destruya cuando el Peak Oil sea más evidente. No hay ninguna conspiración, salvo evitar hablar de un problema que se sabe que íbamos a tener.
> 
> Lo malo de todo esto es que los ultraricos (llámese burguesía, alto clero, la casta o monarquía) seguirán viviendo igual, eso es lo que nos enfada, pero es lo que ha pasado siempre, no vamos a decrecer por igual.



pikoileros 
los tontos que se han tragado mentiras de la elite.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (14 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pikoileros
> los tontos que se han tragado mentiras de la elite.



Claro, ahora resulta que es mentira, desde 1970 avisando que a principio de siglo XXI iba a terminarse la edad de oro, y desde 1950 que se hizo la teoría.

Las élites, las cuales se enriquecen en base al crecimiento infinito ahora quieren quitar el estado del bienestar, no tienen sentido vuestras conspiraciones, el problema es energético, nuestro modelo económico y social se basa en petróleo barato, una vez haya menos, pues a darse de hostias


----------



## Tons of Fear (14 Sep 2022)

Peak Oil una forma de decir que todas estas medidas son en el fondo por nuestro bien y que son inevitables.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Como siempre. Putin hablando meridianamente claro y enseñando las vergüenzas de los europeos, que somos los putos titeres de los usanos.
> 
> Y después de todos los feos, insultos y mierda que se ha echado sobre Rusia, él sigue ofreciéndonos abrir mañana mismo el nord stream 2.
> 
> Putin, sin piedad. Corta el gas y corta a europa toda la fuente de energía. Los otaneros follavacunas no se merecen otra cosa que la esclavitud que se viene.



Hijo de puerca cerda guarra claro que en Europa Occidental somos títeres de los americanos porque ellos ganaron la guerra y detuvieron a los nazis y rusos.

La enorme diferencia es que los pobres desgraciados que se quedaron de títeres de Rusia todos los odian y se escapan de sus garras en cuanto pueden para pasarse al lado americano y todos se matan por entrar en la UE y nadie quiere nada de Rusia ni tenerla de vecina.

Payasos que sois unos payasos. La libertad de Europa acabó en 1945 por culpa de Alemania y Rusia. Y hubiera sido el infierno estar bajo el yugo nazi o comunista. EEUU es una bendición y si hay que comprar su energía más cara se compra y punto y se hace lo que haga falta para detener y derrotar a la URSS.

HIJOPUTA de mierda


----------



## Chiruja (14 Sep 2022)

Dónde se puede ver el video?


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Nos dirigimos hacia el colapso, esto de la agenda no es más que una medida desperada.



Ya pero eso tienen que demostrarlo y además falta mucho.


----------



## Topollillo (14 Sep 2022)

O una forma de evitar una ola de guerras sin precedentes dónde ya no habrá fronteras, un caos parecido al fin del imperio romano.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Dónde se puede ver el video?



No lo ves?


----------



## Topollillo (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Ya pero eso tienen que demostrarlo y además falta mucho.



Mucho? en breve estaremos a la mitad de la curva con 8.000 millones de personas, miles de millones queriendo reproducirse.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Claro, ahora resulta que es mentira, desde 1970 avisando que a principio de siglo XXI iba a terminarse la edad de oro, y desde 1950 que se hizo la teoría.
> 
> Las élites, las cuales se enriquecen en base al crecimiento infinito ahora quieren quitar el estado del bienestar, no tienen sentido vuestras conspiraciones, el problema es energético, nuestro modelo económico y social se basa en petróleo barato, una vez haya menos, pues a darse de hostias



Ok pero lo sabes porque lo lees en revistas de conspiracy o porque te lo ha dicho tu cuñao el mecánico que sabe de esto?


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Mucho? en breve estaremos a la mitad de la curva con casi 8.000 millones de personas, miles de millones queriendo reproducirse.



España está totalmente vacía no cuentes cuentos rojo de mierda. En Japón o Bangladés viven 150 millones en la mitad de España.

Demostrad el picoil.


----------



## Topollillo (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> España está totalmente vacía no cuentes cuentos rojo de mierda. En Japón o Bangladés viven 150 millones en la mitad de España.
> 
> Demostrad el picoil.



Tonto del culo y que mierda importa que este medio vacío, ¿por dónde crees que van a pasar los 400 millones de nigerianos que habrá en 2030?, no entiendes nada.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Tonto del culo y que mierda importa que este medio vacío, ¿por dónde crees que van a pasar los 400 millones de nigerianos que habrá en 2030?, no entiendes nada.



Que lo demuestres puto rojo de mierda.


----------



## Topollillo (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Que lo demuestres puto rojo de mierda.



Que te vas a quedar sin comer filetes, ni gambas, ni chocapics, ni internet para desahogarte, eso es lo que va a pasar carajote.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Ok pero lo sabes porque lo lees en revistas de conspiracy o porque te lo ha dicho tu cuñao el mecánico que sabe de esto?



... Mis cuñados los Meadows 

Negar el peak oil (o fin del petróleo convencional, barato y con una TRE>10) supongo que son cosas que para nada puedes consultar en cualquier base de datos gubernamental, de la AIE, de agencias independientes, estudios...

La Agenda 2030 reconoce el peak oil, la propia AIE incluso los países árabes hablan de ello, pero esto es como la guerra en Armeia, no se habla de ello en la tele así que no existe, aunque es fácil de informarse


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Sep 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Cómo se nota que los que no sois catalanes no conocéis a Villarroya... Aquí todos lo tenemos por un* friki ridículo con Asperger..*. Tiene que ser forero de Burbuja fijo.



yo pensaba que los catalanes indepes erais todos asi


----------



## machote hispano (14 Sep 2022)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> ¿Qué hay de nuevo, viejo?
> 
> De abril de 2021. Imprescindible.
> 
> ...



Ha sacado usted un diamante entre tanto fango de este foro.


----------



## mondeja (14 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo y sigue votando a los rojos, subnormal.



Qué voy a votar, votontao.


----------



## trukutruku (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Hijo de puerca cerda guarra claro que en Europa Occidental somos títeres de los americanos porque ellos ganaron la guerra y detuvieron a los nazis y rusos.
> 
> La enorme diferencia es que los pobres desgraciados que se quedaron de títeres de Rusia todos los odian y se escapan de sus garras en cuanto pueden para pasarse al lado americano y todos se matan por entrar en la UE y nadie quiere nada de Rusia ni tenerla de vecina.
> 
> ...



Tienes mentalidad de esclavo. Estoy bastante seguro de que tambien te has vacunado.

Por cierto, cada dia nuestro eje es mas pequeño y el otro mas grande, por si no te habias dado cuenta.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Tienes mentalidad de esclavo. Estoy bastante seguro de que tambien te has vacunado.
> 
> Por cierto, cada dia nuestro eje es mas pequeño y el otro mas grande, por si no te habias dado cuenta.



Uy sí tú apoyando a la puta URSS que esclaviza en la miseria el terror y la muerte a los disidentes no eres un puto esclavo. Pancho asqueroso comunista de mierda puto ignorante cállate obrero de mierda


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Uy sí tú apoyando a la puta URSS que esclaviza en la miseria el terror y la muerte a los disidentes no eres un puto esclavo. Pancho asqueroso comunista de mierda puto ignorante cállate obrero de mierda



Pq eres tan agresivo? Estas muy picado con la URSS y los "rojos".

Anda, lee algo de historia y cuando termines habla, pq se ve que no tienes ni puta idea


----------



## machote hispano (14 Sep 2022)

AEM dijo:


> la agenda 2030 es un downgrade, un decrecimiento controlado. Occidente no puede seguir consumiendo como hasta ahora y ha de asumir su nuevo sitio en el mundo. La plandemia fué el primer acto y esto no parará hasta que vayamos limitando nuestro consumo con la excusa de cambios climáticos, Putines, sequías, CO2, crisis económica etc etc
> 
> Los políticos títeres hablan abiertamente de la Agenda 2030 pero a la plebe no se lo explican todo al detalle. En cada uno de los 17 objetivos detrás del título hay un programa oculto diseñado para hacernos decrecer. Básicamente usarán el miedo y el tema climático y sostenibilidad para llevarnos donde quieren. Un futuro sin vehículos privados, sin viajes, sin consumismo, comiendo insectos y compartiendo con los vecinos.



Me autocito para lo del *decrecimiento*, que tengo hambre y me voy a pillar una hamburguesa doble de vaca, con un refresco azucarado. El resto de la semana con ensalada y agua. Pero porque lo *eligo*, no por imposición. Ya se equivocarme yo sólito. 



machote hispano dijo:


> Lo de animar a deshacerse de bienes imperecederos como tierras y propiedades, interesante...
> 
> Si que parece que hay un plan global, al menos un par, y que grupitos de personas nos intentan llevar a un redil sin decirnos nada, ni pedirnos permiso.
> 
> ...


----------



## trukutruku (14 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Uy sí tú apoyando a la puta URSS que esclaviza en la miseria el terror y la muerte a los disidentes no eres un puto esclavo. Pancho asqueroso comunista de mierda puto ignorante cállate obrero de mierda



Que equivocado estas.

No estoy a favor de putin, estoy en contra de la OTAN y del colectivismo que con tanto ahinco pretenden imponernos.

Otra cosa es que me parezca que putin como lider le da 500 vueltas a los lideres europeos.

De eso y tambien estoy en contra de que sigan viviendo los follaotaneros y follavacunas. Si desaparecieran el mundo seria mucho mejor.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (14 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Ha sacado usted un diamante entre tanto fango de este foro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190714



Gracias.
No lo saqué yo. Lo seguí en su momento y es bueno recuperarlo ahora.

EDITO: La imagen que se ve de fondo en el vídeo sí que es un un diamante, la tenía guardada por ahí...


----------



## Gorrino (14 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Creo que lo que pasa es que en el fondo no nos lo creemos.
> 
> Ni siquiera nos creemos que nos secuestraran en nuestros domicilios 3 meses. Y pasó.
> 
> ...



Si invadieran nuestro país haríamos como los ucras?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si invadieran nuestro país haríamos como los ucras?



Rotundamente no.

Pero no hay comparación. La única posibilidad real de invasión sería de Ceuta y Melilla y posiblemente Canarias. Habría voluntarios para ir a luchar pero la gran mayoría lo veríamos por la tele. Habría mucha tensión y violencia contra musulmanes en la península pero muchos imbéciles buscarían un musulmán para darle un abrazo. No olvidemos que media España se odia a sí misma.

En cuanto volviesen unas docenas de cajas de pino para la península, habría presión social para darles a la morería "lo que en realidad, es suyo".

Bueno, no te lo tengo que contar, lo vas a ver tú mismo.


----------



## Gorrino (14 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Rotundamente no.
> 
> Pero no hay comparación. La única posibilidad real de invasión sería de Ceuta y Melilla y posiblemente Canarias. Habría voluntarios para ir a luchar pero la gran mayoría lo veríamos por la tele. Habría mucha tensión y violencia contra musulmanes en la península pero muchos imbéciles buscarían un musulmán para darle un abrazo. No olvidemos que media España se odia a sí misma.
> 
> ...



YO SOY UNO DE LOS QUE IRÍA A LUCHAR ESQUINA POR ESQUINA, CALLE POR CALLE, A DEFENDER HASTA LA ÚLTIMA VALDOSA DE CADA ACERA, PERO ME ENTRISTECE DECIR QUE EL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL ES VAGO, ANALFABETO Y COBARDE.


----------



## Raul83 (14 Sep 2022)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Hay que empezar a pensar como convencer a la gente para hacer la revolución, no una revolución socialista, no. Una revolución ANARQUISTA, que quite de en medio a tanto apesarado y paniaguado para que podamos gestionar nuestras vidas sin que se entrometan ni el Estado ni las grandes corporaciones. Una revolución "anarco capitalista" que sé que da mucho miedito al ciudadano medio acostumbrado a que papá estado se lo dé todo hecho. Una revolución para conseguir que cada palo aguante su vela, pero donde no nos asalten los sinvergüenzas del estado.
> Sin banderas, sin países, sin impuestos, sin guerras........
> El que quiera montarse una cooperativa, que se la monte, el que quiera ir por su cuenta, que lo haga, pero que todos seamos responsables de nuestros actos. ¡Ay mamaíta! que no hay policía ni ejército para defendernos de los malos. Pues nene te defiendes con lo que tengas a mano, te asocias con tus vecinos, contratas seguridad privada cuando haga falta y no como ahora que pagamos una policía que no nos protege y a un ejército que protege intereses espurios de la casta política.
> ¡Ay mamaíta! ¿Que pasará cuando me ponga malito? Nenico!!!!! te haces un seguro como el del coche y listo. Que la sanidad pública es un desastre y además nos sale carísima.
> ...



Métete tu anarquismo por el culo


----------



## Raul83 (14 Sep 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Claro subnormal porque ese es el plan desde el principio. ¿O qué te crees, que los poderes fácticos son promamarrachada roja? No, son neocons, toda la masonada, los narigudos, los muslim y las familias reales.
> 
> Problema reacción solución. El problema es que vais a comer insectos y no tendreis ni scooter. La reacción es traer a los convervadores al poder en todos los países. La solución es que tus nuevos amitos te digan "mira insectos no, pero carne una vez a la semana" o "tenemos que trabajar juntos por la nación, no hay trabajo para todos, aceptad algunos el IMV" o "no tenemos coches pero porque no somos competitivos" o peor "tenemos que ir a la guerra para salvar nuestro estilo de vida" y que tú la acates porque te han salvado de la horrible agendita.
> 
> Esa es la verdadera agenda pero aquí sois monos de media neurona oxidada que se creen que les van a contar el plan a la cara.



Mejor eso que la mierda roja


----------



## Raul83 (14 Sep 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues lo que quieren aplicar en cierta manera es su querido comunismo, por lo tanto es contradictorio que critique eso y pierda aceite por el comunismo
> 
> La única diferencia entre unos y otros es la forma de aplicar el control de la población (la esencia real del sistema sovíetico) siendo la UE la nueva URSS pensada para eso con falsos dogmas y metiendo miedos como "fuera del a UE no hay futuro" y demás sándeces



¿Qué es comunista? Ahora se entiende su demagógica equidistancia, metiendo a Vox en la Agenda 2030. Será de esos que se queja de que todo está muy caro, pero que no es cosa del gobierno, tócate las narices, aunque la inflacción fuese ya del 7% antes de que comenzara la invasión a Ucrania.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Sep 2022)

Felson dijo:


> ES lo que tiene el físico y la "expresión corporal". Si fuera guapo como Brad Pitt o como Briattore (imagino que es guapo Briattore o l*a veinteañera que tiene por novia* sería una pedazo de Corinna, por no meterme en camisas de once varas, porque eso supondría que el que fuera con Corinna es un putero que la ley Montero quiere perseguir.... hmmmm.... ahora entiendo -aunque también quedaría el menda como un poca polla que solo lo hace por ser quién es realmente.... No sé qué pensar de todo esto. Es muy lioso, aunque sea un caso real).




disculpa ?  
todavia no tengo suficiente con lo de nuestra ceci. la bicimami


----------



## Abrojo (14 Sep 2022)

con la pamemia nos han robado un par de años pero los que quedan, a fundirlo todo antes de que nos lo quiten de las manos


----------



## Ginko (15 Sep 2022)

Bueno fuera que solo quitarán la carne, el problema es que van a destruir toda soberanía alimentaria, ni carne ni pescado, solo el pienso de humanos que podrás pagar con la paguitas.


----------



## Barruno (15 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A mi me parece buena la Agenda 2030
> 
> No como carne
> No viajo en avión
> ...



Ta fartao el suicidio, su medida estrella.
Ya no te gusta tanto no?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (15 Sep 2022)

entropio dijo:


> Si, si, el capitalismo quiere que no compres coches, ni carne, ni vueles en avión.
> 
> Eres más tonto que cagar de pie.




Deja de pensar en que Europa es el ombligo del mundo y empieza a darte cuenta que los que dirigen el sistema han decidido que no vas a comprar coche, no vas a comer carne y no vas a volar en avión pero ellos van a seguir ganando dinero a espuertas de otro modo o del mismo modo en otros lugares.

No formamos parte del plan, somos una carga.

Subnormal al ignore.


----------



## dieguti (15 Sep 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Deja de pensar en que Europa es el ombligo del mundo y empieza a darte cuenta que los que dirigen el sistema han decidido que no vas a comprar coche, no vas a comer carne y no vas a volar en avión pero ellos van a seguir ganando dinero a espuertas de otro modo o del mismo modo en otros lugares.
> 
> No formamos parte del plan, somos una carga.
> 
> Subnormal al ignore.



Lo de la carne no es por coste de energía,huella de carbono o impacto ecológico (hay carnes y carnes), es para dejar meridianamente definida la distinción entre las dos castas; la de arriba (unos pocos), comerá carnes variadas y la de abajo (la mayoría de la población), verdura y bichos, aunque curiosamente no se insiste tanto en las dietas vegetarianas como en normalizar las dietas basadas en bichos, no sé si por el morbo que busca despertar la prensa o porque hay una intención expresa en que aceptemos los bichos.
En cuanto al capitalismo, seguirá existiendo, pero casi todo lo que se venda estará basado en lo virtual. Los más mayores que no tengan hijos pequeños tal vez no puedan imaginar como se puede estar dispuesto a pagar dinero real por skins (disfraces), coreografías y personajes en juegos en los que ya juegan gratis; y el que no los tiene es un "pringao". Es un equivalente a la moda con las marcas.


----------

